# 

## WLODEK73

Witam,

zamierzam nabyc coś takiego aby zrobić sobie w miarę inteligentny dom

Czy ktoś może już ćwiczył temat 

http://www.fibaro.com/?gclid=CjwKEAj...SLhBoC1r_w_wcB

Dośc tyle naczytałem się i wygląda dobrze ale z chęcią poczytałbym opinie kogoś kto już eksploatuje.

----------


## gentoonx

myślę, że jeśli ma, to nikt rozsądny  :wink: 

ale może się mylę i źle oceniam system, może jednak nadaje sie do czegoś?

----------


## WLODEK73

Jakieś konkrety ? czy tak po prostu - nie bo nie ?

----------


## stkop

Konkretów pełno, a daję tylko przykład:
http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?p=41211#41211

----------


## gentoonx

> http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?p=41211#41211


Nic dodać, nic ująć  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Konkretów pełno, a daję tylko przykład:
> http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?p=41211#41211


Cytat: "Na 200-300 relay switchy które zamontowałem  wymieniłem może 15 sztuk przez okres 2 lat,a więc awaryjność na poziomie  10% Mało-dużo?!?"

No to ja bym teraz musiał chyba tylko te przekaźniki wymieniać. Ale kasa by była.
Dla porównania w KNX w czasie kilkunastu lat wymieniłem o ile pamiętam 2 razy przekaźnik i raz tyrystor w ściemniaczu.

PS
Przy tak "niskiej" awaryjności na poziomie10% w takim obiekcie jak Shanghai Hongqiao Airport w Chinach, gdzie KNX steruje 6000 tysiącami obwodów oświetleniowych, oznacza wymianę  jednego przekaźnika codziennie, a to oznacza że zostaje wyłączonych kilka obwodów oświetleniowych na czas naprawy

----------


## WLODEK73

Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Ideał to to pewnie nie jest, musze trochę poczytać i posprawdzać.

pozdr.

w.

----------


## WLODEK73

Kupiłem... na razie do mieszkania z opcją że przeniosę do domu i zaczynam się bawić  :Smile:  
Póki co centralka jest do tego czujka ruchu/temperatury (takie oko) Plus jedna przejściówka do gniazdka.

Planuje kupić silnik do rolety zewnętrznej i sterownik i pobawić się z tym.

W domku jeszcze nie wiem co będzie ale hmmm trzba będzie pokombinować na bogato.

Pewnie sterowanie nawadnianiem - zamiast osobnej centralki, może piec, na pewno bramy i rolety...

----------


## firewall

Tzw. dom inteligentny i sterowanie tabletem kojarzą mi się z tym:

----------


## autorus

mi też  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## gentoonx

dobrze Wam się kojarzy, ale dom sterowany tabletem to dom automatyczny, a nie inteligentny, z tą różnicą, że wszystkie guziki do poszczególnych automatów mamy w jednym miejscu - z inteligencją, choćby cząstkową, to nie ma nic wspólnego

----------


## dendrytus

> dobrze Wam się kojarzy, ale *dom sterowany tabletem* to dom automatyczny, a nie inteligentny, z tą różnicą, że wszystkie guziki do poszczególnych automatów mamy w jednym miejscu - *z inteligencją, choćby cząstkową, to nie ma nic wspólnego*


W moim domu jeśli dziś w nocy odłączę 90% włączników, to nikt tego nie zauważy.

----------


## gentoonx

no bo niby jak, skoro będą w nocy spali  :wink: 

ale nie zauważą Ciebie jak odłączasz, czy odłączenia? jeśli drugiego tzn  że nikt tego nie używa, to po grzyba one?

----------


## homelogic

> W moim domu jeśli dziś w nocy odłączę 90% włączników, to nikt tego nie zauważy.


Spory procent. Same czujki obecności z kontaktronami czy jakieś inne sprytne patenty? Ja osobiście jestem tutaj dość konserwatywny i sugeruję tego typu sceny tylko w przypadku ciągów komunikacyjnych i mało używanych pomieszczeń jak spiżarnia.

----------


## dendrytus

> jeśli drugiego tzn  że nikt tego nie używa, to po grzyba one?


Bo włączanie światła, to jedna z kilku funkcji "włączników" na ścianie.
Nie wszystko można przewidzieć, a wymyślanie jakiś niedorzecznych scen to strata czasu.
Np. nie ma sensu tworzenia specjalnego algorytmu działania i sceny dla kinkietów na ścianie.




> Spory procent. Same czujki obecności z kontaktronami czy jakieś inne sprytne patenty? .


Czujki obecności owszem, ale kontaktrony po co?
"Patenty" to bardziej algorytmy, które wymyśliłem i przetestowałem na swoim domu.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Bo włączanie światła, to jedna z kilku funkcji "włączników" na ścianie.
> Nie wszystko można przewidzieć, a wymyślanie jakiś niedorzecznych scen to strata czasu.
> Np. nie ma sensu tworzenia specjalnego algorytmu działania i sceny dla kinkietów na ścianie.


 :jaw drop: 
długa przerwa na forum, dwie ostatnie bardzo dziwne odpowiedzi
chyba ktoś przejął konto dendrytus-a, zgłaszam administracji  :wink:

----------


## Sztywniak

> no bo niby jak, skoro będą w nocy spali 
> ale nie zauważą Ciebie jak odłączasz, czy odłączenia? jeśli drugiego tzn  że nikt tego nie używa, to po grzyba one?


w Inteligentnym domu nawet jak w dzień odłączysz 90% włączników, to nikt nie powinien zauważyć, tylko że te nasze polskie inteligentne domy to tylko taki "lapsus" językowy. Ktoś kiedyś przesadził i "smarthome" wyolbrzymił do "Inteligentny dom" , a ta faktyczna automatyka domowa z inteligentnym domem nie ma nic wspólnego.
Oczywiście dzisiaj zdarzają się domy, w których automatyka jest tak bardzo rozwinięta, że można by naciągając trochę określić je jako  "Inteligentny dom" ale to pojedyncze przypadki.
W Polsce są już "inteligentne domy", a zacofany świat jest dopiero na etapie "Internet of Things" i powoli wdraża się w "Internet of everythng".  :wink: 
Długo się nad tym zastanawiałem ale ja nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio nacisnąłem jakiś włącznik w moim domu. W tym miesiącu na pewno to nie nastąpiło  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

> Czujki obecności owszem, ale kontaktrony po co?
> "Patenty" to bardziej algorytmy, które wymyśliłem i przetestowałem na swoim domu.


Kontaktron jako wsparcie zwykłej czujki ruchu czy też czujki obecności (mało która poradzi sobie z człowiekiem leżącym w wannie lub schowanym w kabinie prysznicowej). Algorytm sprawdza kolejność i czas naruszeń. Nota bene patent Sztywniaka  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Kontaktron jako wsparcie zwykłej czujki ruchu czy też czujki obecności (mało która poradzi sobie z człowiekiem leżącym w wannie lub schowanym w kabinie prysznicowej). Algorytm sprawdza kolejność i czas naruszeń. Nota bene patent Sztywniaka


Przerost formy nad treścią. Problem prysznica czy kąpieli rozwiązuje się poprzez włącznik na ścianie, który i tak już jest.
A co do kierunku, to polecam np. czujkę paradoxa DG466, takie dwa w jednym

----------


## Sztywniak

> Przerost formy nad treścią. Problem prysznica czy kąpieli rozwiązuje się poprzez włącznik na ścianie, który i tak już jest.
> A co do kierunku, to polecam np. czujkę paradoxa DG466, takie dwa w jednym


aha , jak zapomni nacisnąć i mu zgaśnie jak będzie w wannie, to mokry ma wychodzić żeby nacisnąć ?
zajebista ta automatyka  :wink:   i niebezpieczna bo mokrą stopą na płytkach ryzykuje życie.

----------


## gentoonx

> Przerost formy nad treścią. Problem prysznica czy kąpieli rozwiązuje się poprzez włącznik na ścianie, który i tak już jest....


Nooo, i to jest inteligencja  :Lol:

----------


## dendrytus

> Nooo, i to jest inteligencja


Oczywiście. Rozwiązanie proste, niezawodne i co najważniejsze NIE FRUSTRUJĄCE.
Osobiście stosowane przeze mnie od kilkunastu lat. 
Inteligencja leży w prostocie, a nie w pierdyliardzie czujek, setkach czy tysiącach złotych i miesiącach poświęconych na poprawianie algorytmu, który i tak nigdy nie będzie działał w 100%. Nawet jak wszczepisz wszystkim członkom rodziny chipy pod skórę, to i tak nie będzie działał w 100%. Nawet jak ubierzesz ich w smart wear lub internet of things, to też nie będzie działał w 100% i będzie telefon od klienta, że musi nosić jakieś wynalazki i dodatkowo wydał w ch*j pieniędzy na coś co nie działa. 
Mój algorytm postępowania działa zawsze w 100% i zapewnia odpowiedni komfort.

Osobiście uważam, że zamiast wydawać pieniądze na pierdyliard czujek i niedziałające algorytmy, lepiej wydać je na coś takiego.







> aha , jak zapomni nacisnąć i mu zgaśnie jak będzie w wannie, to mokry ma wychodzić żeby nacisnąć ?
> zajebista ta automatyka   i niebezpieczna bo mokrą stopą na płytkach ryzykuje życie.


Oczywiście, że tak może być, ale moi klienci mają IQ grubo powyżej IQ kreta.

Jakimś cudem żaden pan doktor, adwokat czy nawet posiadacz Porsche Panamera, nie pozwał mnie do sądu z powodu kontuzji czy naciągactwa. A możesz mi wierzyć, że miałem kilku cwaniaków, którzy chcieli mnie przekręcić.
Tak się jakoś dziwnie złożyło, że moi klienci, to ludzie, którzy bez większego problemu opanowują tak proste rozwiązania.

Nie wiem ile czasu poświęciłeś na napisanie algorytmu dla oświetlenia łazienki, ale wiem, że i tak nie działa poprawnie i wcześniej czy później, według mnie wcześniej, będzie frustrujacy. 
Ja już to przerabiałem kilkanaście lat temu, tylko że na sobie i mojej rodzinie, więc nie miałem telefonów, że coś nie działa, co najwyżej była zjebka od żony i powrót do poprzedniej funkcjonalności. 


PS.
Mam nadzieję Sztywniak, że jesteś usatysfakcjonowany?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Mam nadzieję Sztywniak, że jesteś usatysfakcjonowany?


Szczerze mówiąc to odnoszę wrażenie że jaja sobie robisz. Nie wierze że piszesz serio.

----------


## dendrytus

> Szczerze mówiąc to odnoszę wrażenie że jaja sobie robisz. Nie wierze że piszesz serio.


Nie usatysfakcjonowałem cię? Przecież miałeś jakieś podejrzenia co do nieautentyczności mojej osoby.

----------


## marecki_0luk1

Jako że to mój wątek na forum Fibaro to pozwolę sobie dołączyć do dyskusji. Powiem tylko tak: żałuję, że na etapie budowy nie skontaktowałem się z takim dendrytusem, żeby w pierwszej fazie okablować dom i poczekać aż znajdą się środki na coś co mogłoby być inteligentne - teraz mam drogą zabawkę, która może posłużyć do wysterowania kolorów LEDów w salonie i na tyle jej ufam  :smile:  Generalnie *WLODEK73* jak nie jesteś entuzjastą rozwiązywania problemów z "automatyką" domu to poszukaj czegoś innego.

----------


## Sztywniak

marecki_0luk1 : rozwiązanie jest mniej istotne niż znalezienie dobrego i doświadczonego instalatora/integratora. Tego mu życz.  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> marecki_0luk1 : rozwiązanie jest mniej istotne


Owszem, o ile chce się mieć jedynie kilka scen świetlnych włączanych z KLAWISZA, opuszczanie rolet przy załączaniu alarmu czy włączanie światłą ze smartfona
Przy trochę większych wymaganiach wybór systemu już ma znaczenie.
W Polsce mamy już ponad 50 "autorskich" systemów IB/ID, które się chwalą jakie są super i co potrafią. Oczywiście praktycznie wszystkie są kompatybilne jedynie ze sobą. Ile z tych 50 systemów ma dostęp do jakiejkolwiek stacji pogodowej, czujki obecności czy choćby czujki wilgotności?
Nie oszukujmy się, pobieranie danych na temat pogody z internetu może i sprawdza się na Nizinie Mazowieckiej, ale w górach czy na mazurach już nie.
Osobiście wolałbym, aby komfortem mojego mieszkania nie sterował termometr umieszczony 15 km od mojego domu.




> znalezienie dobrego i doświadczonego instalatora/integratora. Tego mu życz.


Nawet doświadczony instalatora/integratora " z gó*wna bata nie ukręci"

----------


## Sztywniak

> Owszem, o ile chce się mieć jedynie kilka scen świetlnych włączanych z KLAWISZA, opuszczanie rolet przy załączaniu alarmu czy włączanie światłą ze smartfona
> Przy trochę większych wymaganiach wybór systemu już ma znaczenie.
> W Polsce mamy już ponad 50 "autorskich" systemów IB/ID, które się chwalą jakie są super i co potrafią. Oczywiście praktycznie wszystkie są kompatybilne jedynie ze sobą. Ile z tych 50 systemów ma dostęp do jakiejkolwiek stacji pogodowej, czujki obecności czy choćby czujki wilgotności?


nic innego nie twierdzę  :wink: 




> Nie oszukujmy się, pobieranie danych na temat pogody z internetu może i sprawdza się na Nizinie Mazowieckiej, ale w górach czy na mazurach już nie.
> Osobiście wolałbym, aby komfortem mojego mieszkania nie sterował termometr umieszczony 15 km od mojego domu.
> Nawet doświadczony instalatora/integratora " z gó*wna bata nie ukręci"


nareszcie wrócił stary dobry dendrytus, bardzo lubię te wcinki ale moja stacja meteo Davis Vantage stoi 10 m od domu  :wink: 
Zgadzam się że instalator z niczego, nie zrobi czegoś super ale też inwestor nie powinien tego oczekiwać ,skoro upiera się przy g....
Najczęściej jest tak, że to instalator proponuje jakieś rozwiązanie niedoświadczonemu inwestorowi i to od  Niego w dużym stopniu zależy, co klient otrzyma.
Doskonale wiesz że instalacja ID to nie tylko urządzenia ściśle związane z automatyką. Instalator powinien doradzić klientowi że jeśli chce sterować piecem to ma kupić odpowiedni piec (musi w ogóle wiedzieć jak to działa, a nie opowiadać bzdury jak co niektórzy o podłogówce) , żaluzjami... itd.. Takiego właśnie doświadczenia brakuje instalatorom. 
Dlatego ja temu koledze życzę, żeby trafił na doświadczonego  instalatora/integratora, który po analizie Jego potrzeb, zaproponuje mu rozwiązanie zgodne z Jego potrzebami i zasobnością kieszeni  :wink:

----------


## piotrp1

> musi w ogóle wiedzieć jak to działa, a nie opowiadać bzdury jak co niektórzy o podłogówce


np: że podłogówką przykrytą 10cm betonu da się sterować.

----------


## dendrytus

> np: że podłogówką przykrytą 10cm betonu da się sterować.


Przy pomocy chińskiego PLC oczywiście, że się nie da.

Mam taką podłogówkę i spokojnie nią steruję od kilku lat, ale ja mam KNX-a.

I od razu zaznaczam, że mam gdzieś twoje g*wniane teorie oparte na niedoświadczeniu i braku elementarnej wiedzy.

----------


## Sztywniak

> np: że podłogówką przykrytą 10cm betonu da się sterować.


hmmm z tego co mi się kojarzy to akumulacyjne podłogowe ma nawet w zaleceniach producentów właśnie 10 cm.
To 10 cm betonu powoduje jedynie większą bezwładność ale jak najbardziej da się tym sterować.
Nie jestem pewien ale ja chyba też mam w łazience 10 cm (jak nie ma brodzika pod prysznicem to trzeba zachować spadki więc podłoga idzie wyżej)
Działa mi to w 2 trybach : utrzymanie temp pomieszczenia wg harmonogramu , utrzymanie ciepłej podłogi pod prysznicem

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> Działa mi to w 2 trybach : utrzymanie temp pomieszczenia wg harmonogramu , utrzymanie ciepłej podłogi pod prysznicem


 :big lol: 

sorry, nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> sorry, nie mogłem się powstrzymać





> Nooo, i to jest inteligencja


sorry, nie mogłem się powstrzymać



Może wróć jak będziesz miał coś bardziej merytorycznego

----------


## Sztywniak

gentoonx : ładny uśmiech ale może wyjaśnisz co jest powodem tego miłego uśmieszku ?  :wink: 

dendrytus : niezły filmik, wykorzystam przy okazji  :wink:  Co tam miało być merytorycznego ? Ja nie pisałem "jak" sterować, tylko że się da. Przecież nie będę opisywał sposobu który jest ogólnie dostępny.

----------


## dendrytus

> Co tam miało być merytorycznego ? Ja nie pisałem "jak" sterować, tylko że się da. Przecież nie będę opisywał sposobu który jest ogólnie dostępny.


Czemu wziąłeś to do siebie? Przecież to było do *gentoonx*

----------


## piotrp1

> Mam taką podłogówkę i spokojnie nią steruję od kilku lat, ale ja mam KNX-a.


To jak ten Twój KNX to robi ?

----------


## Sztywniak

dendrytus : jakaś chwila słabości i mam pokorę do swojej ogromnej niewiedzy, więc każdą konstruktywną krytykę przyjmuje na klatę

piotrp1 : ja u siebie sterowanie robiłem na gotowej instalacji mieszanej i jedyne co mogłem zrobić to sterowanie poszczególnymi pętlami poprzez elektrozawory i na zaworze trójdrożnym poprzez algorytm PID, który sam napisałem. Robiłem próby ze stacją meteo ale korekta z tytułu temp zewnętrznej czy słońca była tak niewielka że olałem temat. Za dużo roboty, za mało korzyści.

----------


## gentoonx

To o czym piszecie to regulacja (ograniczenie temperatury zasilania czy kagańce na pętlach w formie elektrozaworów),  sterowany może być model samochodu na baterie: ruch manetką w prawo=samochód błyskawicznie skręca w prawo, a nie z czasem reakcji kilka lub kilkanaście godzin w przypadku bezwładności  podłogówki (zależnie od grubości jastrychu czy temperatury zewnętrznej lub nasłonecznienia)

ale wolno wam mówić, że "sterujecie" sobie podłogówką - tylko nie wmawiajcie na siłę tego innym.

----------


## dendrytus

> ale wolno wam mówić, że "sterujecie" sobie podłogówką - tylko nie wmawiajcie na siłę tego innym.


Bycie IGNORANTEM w XXI wieku, w kraju o powszechnym internecie i świecie z wójkiem google, to przerażąjąca rzecz, ale po co się tym chwalisz? To jakaś forma masochizmu?

----------


## kasprzyk

gentoonx - co Ty się tak tej sterowanej podłogówki boisz ?  :smile: 
Przede wszystkim musisz poszerzyć horyzonty, poczytać opinie, porady, wdrożenia różnych producentów, rozeznać się w "potrzebach" klientów i wtedy wyciągać wnioski. Nie wszyscy żyją jak typowy "Kowalski" gdzie jego tryb życia zaczyna się w poniedziałek o godzinie 7-dmej kończy w piątek o 15-stej, a w weekend załącza drugi program na termostacie pokojowym w sypialni  :wink:  
Sterowana podłogówka z wydzielonymi strefami sprawuje się wyśmienicie na znanych mi inwestycjach, duża akumulacja cieplna nie jest przeszkodą dla utrzymania komfortowej temperatury w różnych pomieszczeniach, częściach budynku. Ogrzewanie nie polega tylko na tym, żeby w dzień podwyższyć na noc obniżyć temperaturę, sytuacje są różne, tak jak bardzo różny jest tryb życia i wymagania użytkowników. 
Po co "ładować" ciepło w wielki salon, skoro dobrze nasłoneczniony osiągnął już temperaturę zadaną - po jakim czasie o takim stanie rzeczy "zorientuje się" źródło ciepła bez lokalnego czujnika temp. ? Na ironię w tym miejscu akumulacja cieplna o której piszesz działa przeciwko Twojej tezie.
Nie ma takiego budynku, w którym każde z pomieszczeń ma zrównoważoną temperaturę i choćby z tego względu warto stosować regulację strefową dla podłogówki, oczywiście jest wielu magików którzy wyćwiczą to na rotametrach - można to porównać do tych którzy wolą kręcić korbką zamiast przycisnąć przyciski żeby otworzyć rolety okienne - każdy wybiera co lubi, albo na co go stać - nie kwestionuję tego, jednak nie można wyśmiewać się z rzeczy, z sytuacji, z ludzi, nie znając lub nie rozumiejąc ich potrzeb.
Pzdr

----------


## Sztywniak

> To o czym piszecie to regulacja (ograniczenie temperatury zasilania czy kagańce na pętlach w formie elektrozaworów),  sterowany może być model samochodu na baterie: ruch manetką w prawo=samochód błyskawicznie skręca w prawo, a nie z czasem reakcji kilka lub kilkanaście godzin w przypadku bezwładności  podłogówki (zależnie od grubości jastrychu czy temperatury zewnętrznej lub nasłonecznienia)
> 
> ale wolno wam mówić, że "sterujecie" sobie podłogówką - tylko nie wmawiajcie na siłę tego innym.


Zawodowo pracuje w branży IT ,  O ogrzewaniu pojęcie mam znikome. Czy byłbyś tak miły i wyjaśnił mi i pewnie wielu czytającym jak powinno wyglądać i co to w ogóle jest sterowanie podłogówką ?
Mnie się wydawało że to ja steruje moim ogrzewaniem.
Mój algorytm wylicza dla każdego pomieszczenia zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wynikające z temperatury bieżącej w stosunku do zadanej.
Następnie wg wyliczonych parametrów :
- załącza funkcję grzania w piecu
- załącza pompę
- ustawia temperaturę na zaworze trójdrożnym
- otwiera elektrozawór strefy
Po starcie przechodzi w tryb PID czyli nadzoruje temperatury :
- pomieszczenia
- czynnika wychodzącego z pieca
- czynnika w pętli
zgodnie z przeliczanymi na bieżąco (co minutę), wskazaniami czujników, ustawia temperaturę na zaworze trójdrożnym , włącza/wyłącza przepływ dla pętli
Algorytm pilnuje żeby nie przekroczyć i nie obniżyć temperatury pomieszczenia. Rozdzielczość nie jest imponująca bo tylko 0.5 stopnia ale to jest dom a nie laboratorium. My nie odczuwamy takich wahań temperatury.

Regulacja (wg mojego ubogiego słownika) wygląda tak :
- harmonogram tygodniowy dla każdej pory dnia implikowany powrotem córki ze szkoły + inne zdarzenia
- odstępstwa regulowane innymi czujnikami np jeżeli ktoś o 9 nadal jest w domu to nie żądaj niższej temperatury wg harmonogramu itd...
- mam ochotę lub potrzebę iść pod prysznic o nietypowej godzinie to mówię "podgrzej łazienkę" co wymusza wyjątek od harmonogramu tygodniowego/dziennego

Opisałem tylko podłogówkę bo grzejniki są dużo bardziej rozwinięte. 
Gdzie jest w moim pojmowaniu sterowania podłogówką błąd, skoro to ja decyduje o każdym elemencie tej instalacji ???

PS: oczywiście opis jest skrótowy i nie wymieniam wszystkich elementów bo by miejsca nie starczyło, opisałem tylko ogólny schemat.

----------


## homelogic

> To o czym piszecie to regulacja (ograniczenie temperatury zasilania czy kagańce na pętlach w formie elektrozaworów),  sterowany może być model samochodu na baterie: ruch manetką w prawo=samochód błyskawicznie skręca w prawo, a nie z czasem reakcji kilka lub kilkanaście godzin w przypadku bezwładności  podłogówki (zależnie od grubości jastrychu czy temperatury zewnętrznej lub nasłonecznienia)
> 
> ale wolno wam mówić, że "sterujecie" sobie podłogówką - tylko nie wmawiajcie na siłę tego innym.


Podłogówka to pikuś w porównaniu ze sterowaniem układami przemysłowymi, gdzie masz do czynienia np. z rurociągami długimi na dziesiątki kilometrów. Tam to dopiero masz opóźnienia i bezwładności  :wink: 

Na początek warto zapoznać się z teorią:
http://www.asimo.pl/teoria/regulator...nie_ciagle.php
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompensacja_czasu_martwego
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cz%C5%82on_inercyjny

Mamy w ofercie system który nie tylko wysteruje skutecznie podłogówką ale jeszcze do tego nauczy się czasu nagrzewania danej strefy korzystając z tzw. logiki rozmytej. Działa to tak że nastawiasz sobie o której godzinie ma być dana temperatura, np. 7 rano łazienka ma mieć 23 stopnie. I ma, z dokładnością do pojedyńczych minut (system uwzględnia zmienne warunki i prawidłowo reaguje na nasłonecznienie czy temp. zewnętrzną). Zawory są sterowane sygnałem PWM, dzięki czemu podejście do zadanej temperatury jest płynne nawet na zwykłych zaworach on/off.  System wlicza w to zebrane dane o inercji, dlatego nie będziesz miał potem wachań ani przekroczeń zadanej temperatury wynikającej z bezwładności.

P.S. Sztywniak, akurat do podłogówek zaleca się samo PD, a nie PID...

----------


## gentoonx

> gentoonx - co Ty się tak tej sterowanej podłogówki boisz ? ...
> warto stosować regulację strefową dla podłogówki, ...
> Pzdr


z pierwszym się nie zgadzam - drugie popieram

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> Gdzie jest w moim pojmowaniu sterowania podłogówką błąd, skoro to ja decyduje o każdym elemencie tej instalacji ???
> ...


"podgrzej w łazience" z bezwładnością 1,5-2 godz to nie sterowanie - musisz 2 godz na przód przewidywać, że idziesz do  łazienki. Sterować można układem błyskawicznym: światło, rolety - jak sami piszecie, nie bezwładnościowym - inaczej jaki sens miałoby sterowanie "bezwładną" roletą w czasie 2 godz od uzyskania parametrów wysterowania?

----------


## gentoonx

> Podłogówka to pikuś w porównaniu ze sterowaniem układami przemysłowymi, gdzie masz do czynienia np. z rurociągami długimi na dziesiątki kilometrów. Tam to dopiero masz opóźnienia i bezwładności 
> 
> Na początek warto zapoznać się z teorią:
> http://www.asimo.pl/teoria/regulator...nie_ciagle.php
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompensacja_czasu_martwego
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cz%C5%82on_inercyjny
> 
> Mamy w ofercie system który nie tylko wysteruje skutecznie podłogówką ale jeszcze do tego nauczy się czasu nagrzewania danej strefy korzystając z tzw. logiki rozmytej. Działa to tak że nastawiasz sobie o której godzinie ma być dana temperatura, np. 7 rano łazienka ma mieć 23 stopnie. I ma, z dokładnością do pojedyńczych minut (system uwzględnia zmienne warunki i prawidłowo reaguje na nasłonecznienie czy temp. zewnętrzną). Zawory są sterowane sygnałem PWM, dzięki czemu podejście do zadanej temperatury jest płynne nawet na zwykłych zaworach on/off.  System wlicza w to zebrane dane o inercji, dlatego nie będziesz miał potem wachań ani przekroczeń zadanej temperatury wynikającej z bezwładności.
> 
> P.S. Sztywniak, akurat do podłogówek zaleca się samo PD, a nie PID...


Pełna zgoda, tyle że wątpię aby system jak w temacie coś takiego załatwiał, a nawet w KNX w domu 300-350m2 opłacało sie to wykonywać porównując nakłady do uzyskanych oszczędności na ogrzewanie. W swoich domach jesteście w stanie sobie coś takiego "za darmo" wykonać - ile kosztuje coś takiego klienta końcowego z domem jednorodzinnym 300-350m2?

----------


## dendrytus

> "podgrzej w łazience" z bezwładnością 1,5-2 godz to nie sterowanie - musisz 2 godz na przód przewidywać, że idziesz do  łazienki. Sterować można układem błyskawicznym: światło, rolety - jak sami piszecie, nie bezwładnościowym - inaczej jaki sens miałoby sterowanie "bezwładną" roletą w czasie 2 godz od uzyskania parametrów wysterowania?


Jakimś cudem kilka tysięcy inżynierów pęka w tej chwili ze śmiechu i to inżynierów z takich firm jak Gira, Theben, ABB, Salus Controls czy Viessmann.

Myślałeś o pracy w NASA? Radzę spróbować tam potrzebują geniuszy inaczej. Z  pewnością chętnie skorzystają z twojej niewiedzy przy sterowaniu łazikami na marsie.

Swoja drogą masz szansę w tym troku na tytuł Forumowego Ignoranta Roku.

PS.
"Dopóki nie skorzystałem z Internetu, nie wiedziałem, że na świecie jest tylu idiotów" - Stanisław Lem

----------


## Sztywniak

> "podgrzej w łazience" z bezwładnością 1,5-2 godz to nie sterowanie - musisz 2 godz na przód przewidywać, że idziesz do  łazienki. Sterować można układem błyskawicznym: światło, rolety - jak sami piszecie, nie bezwładnościowym - inaczej jaki sens miałoby sterowanie "bezwładną" roletą w czasie 2 godz od uzyskania parametrów wysterowania?


jest coś niespójnego w tym co piszesz  :wink: 
Podważasz "sterowanie" a argumentujesz "regulacją".
Sterowanie przecież nie ma żadnej bezwładności. Od momentu wysłania polecenia "podgrzej łazienkę" do momentu wykonania poleceń przez urządzenia mija ok 20 ms. Wynik działania w postaci oczekiwanej temperatury następuje po jakimś czasie co wynika z bezwładności ogrzewania.
Uważam więc, że Twoje argumenty na temat tego że "to nie sterowanie" są bezzasadne, co wykazałem powyżej.
Gdybyś napisał "co to za regulacja" to mógłbym się zgodzić ale to dotyczy każdego ogrzewania, bo nawet najmniej bezwładne ogrzewanie elektryczne potrzebuje trochę czasu.

----------


## homelogic

> Pełna zgoda, tyle że wątpię aby system jak w temacie coś takiego załatwiał, a nawet w KNX w domu 300-350m2 opłacało sie to wykonywać porównując nakłady do uzyskanych oszczędności na ogrzewanie. W swoich domach jesteście w stanie sobie coś takiego "za darmo" wykonać - ile kosztuje coś takiego klienta końcowego z domem jednorodzinnym 300-350m2?


System z tytułu naszego tematu pomijam milczeniem. Wszystko co miało byc powiedziane już zostało powiedziane na pierwszej stronie wątku.

Akurat nie o KNXie tutaj pisałem, a orientacyjny koszt przy samym sterowaniu ogrzewaniem to ok. 4000 za 5 stref (serwer + i/O + bramka + czujniki temp. + elektrozawory). Sterowanie za pomocą PC lub urządzeń mobilnych android/ios.

----------


## piotrp1

Niestety jak sami widzicie sterowanie podłogówką to tylko pic na wodę z uwagi na odpowiedz układu. Owszem tak jak jedne z kolegów napisał są algorytmy uczące się obiektu i można powiedzieć że na daną godzinę można ustawić sobie daną temperaturę. Takie układy robiłem już w latach 90-tych i nie kosztowały takich kwot - bodajże robił to Landis, może odnajdę ten regulator. Kolejna sprawa to gdzie w Waszych układach wpisuje się czas przejścia zaworu od min do max? Chociaż w tym PWM jakaś namiastka tego, może być. Ja stosuję Samsona lub Danfosa - i pewnie łączyliście już te regulatory z Waszym KNX. Kolejna sprawa to cena za Wasze zabawki - to koszt w moim przypadku ogrzewania na min dwa lata - wiec gdzie tu sens ?

----------


## gentoonx

> jest coś niespójnego w tym co piszesz 
> Podważasz "sterowanie" a argumentujesz "regulacją".
> Sterowanie przecież nie ma żadnej bezwładności. Od momentu wysłania polecenia "podgrzej łazienkę" do momentu wykonania poleceń przez urządzenia mija ok 20 ms. Wynik działania w postaci oczekiwanej temperatury następuje po jakimś czasie co wynika z bezwładności ogrzewania.
> Uważam więc, że Twoje argumenty na temat tego że "to nie sterowanie" są bezzasadne, co wykazałem powyżej.
> Gdybyś napisał "co to za regulacja" to mógłbym się zgodzić ale to dotyczy każdego ogrzewania, bo nawet najmniej bezwładne ogrzewanie elektryczne potrzebuje trochę czasu.


odpowiedź na twoje argumenty:



> Zawodowo pracuje w branży IT ,  O ogrzewaniu pojęcie mam znikome.....


a co "regulujecie to pisałem kilka postów wcześniej

@dendrytus
no comments

----------


## Sztywniak

gentoonx : ja widzę że Ty jesteś zwykłym trolem forumowym, zero argumentów merytorycznych tylko trolowanie. No cóż straciłem czas.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja stosuję Samsona lub  Danfosa - i pewnie łączyliście już te regulatory z Waszym KNX.


Nie wiem co jest stosowane, bo to nie moja brożka i jest to kompletnie bez jakiegokolwiek znaczenia dla KNX-a




> Kolejna  sprawa to cena za Wasze zabawki - to koszt w moim przypadku ogrzewania  na min dwa lata - wiec gdzie tu sens ?


Rozumiem, że klimatyzacji w samochodzie też nie posiadasz, a jak przypadkiem samochód był w nią wyposażony, to już ci nie działa. 
Zastanawia mnie tylko w jakim celu zrobiłeś dwie łazienki i dwie ubikacje w domu, przecież spokojnie można kupić toitoia i postawić go na podwórku. To w końcu drogie zabawki. 
Ściany w łazienkach też pewnie bezsensownie w kafelkach, zamiast lamperię walnąć pędzlem.

Chłopie, powinieneś po prostu napisać, że cię nie stać na sterowanie ogrzewaniem, aby tobie i twojej rodzinie żyło się KOMFORTOWO i dodatkowo trochę zaoszczędziło, a nie wymyślasz jakieś kretyńskie teorie, sprzeczne z obecną techniką.




> @dendrytus
> no comments


I chyba pierwszy raz na tym forum masz rację. Dyskusja IGNORANTA i NIEUKA, jakim jesteś, z FAKTAMI zawsze wypada słabo.

----------


## gentoonx

> gentoonx : ja widzę że Ty jesteś zwykłym trolem forumowym, zero argumentów merytorycznych tylko trolowanie. No cóż straciłem czas.


Wybacz, jeśli prostych rzeczy tak trudno zrozumieć  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> Dyskusja IGNORANTA i NIEUKA, jakim jesteś, z FAKTAMI zawsze wypada słabo.


Dyskutować można z równym sobie intelektualne, także opinie wystawiłeś sobie nietęgą  :wink:  lepiej zastosuj się do Juliana w swojej stopce  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Dyskutować można z równym sobie intelektualne,


I po raz drugi masz rację. 
Musiałbym ulec poważnemu wypadkowi i mój mózg musiałby się zamienić w warzywo, abym zaczął z tobą dyskutować, a i w tedy miałbyś problem, aby dorównać mi intelektualnie.
I dla formalności nawet jedno zdanie kierowane do ciebie nie miało elementów dyskusji.
Ja nie dyskutuję z IGNORANTAMI I NIEUKAMI jak również nie uważam, że powinienem durni nazywać geniuszami inaczej, CHOCIAŻ STOSUJĘ TĘ FORMĘ POPRAWNOŚCI POLITYCZNEJ.

Dyskutować nieuku, to mogę z *homelogic*-iem, *Sztywniak*-iem czy *kasprzyk*-iem, bo w ich przypadku taka dyskusja  ma  sens i byłaby pouczająca dla wszystkich.

PS.



> także opinie wystawiłeś sobie nietęgą


O opinię o mnie się nie martw, ma odpowiednio wysoki poziom




> lepiej zastosuj się do Juliana w swojej stopce


Tego prostego zdania Juliana, jak widać też nie rozumiesz.

Jak znam życie, pewnie jak przystało na MĘDRCA INACZEJ masz jeden regulator do ogrzewania umiejscowiony w przypadkowym i nie prawidłowym miejscu, ale za to ładnie wyglądający na ścianie, który steruje całym domem.

----------


## piotrp1

> Nie wiem co jest stosowane, bo to nie moja brożka i jest to kompletnie bez jakiegokolwiek znaczenia dla KNX-a


Właśnie dlatego KNX-a nie powinno to obchodzić gdyż te regulatory potrafią to robić znacznie lepiej niż KNX, są dedykowane do ogrzewania, wentylacji czy klimatyzacji i zarazem tańsze. 




> Chłopie, powinieneś po prostu napisać, że cię nie stać na sterowanie ogrzewaniem, aby tobie i twojej rodzinie żyło się KOMFORTOWO i dodatkowo trochę zaoszczędziło, a nie wymyślasz jakieś kretyńskie teorie, sprzeczne z obecną techniką.


Niestety muszę Cię zmartwić, gdyż za moje sterowanie odpowiada odpowiedni regulator i spełnia swoje zadanie co jest odzwierciedlone w mojej stopce, zarówno co do ilości energii jak i opłaty za nią.

Sam zresztą piszesz:




> Typ ogrzewania w ID jest bez znaczenia. 
> Ogrzewanie podłogowe wymaga więcej czasu na prawidłowe wyregulowani i nie daje możliwości "dużych" oszczędności. ……
> Kaloryfer daje na możliwość oszczędzania np zamknięcie zaworu na kaloryferze w przypadku otwarcia okna. Takie rozwiązanie również można zastosować przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, ale nic ono nie da ze względu na bezwładność takiego ogrzewania


Oraz kolejne nie prawdziwe informacje że zastosowanie KNX-się daje oszczędności:




> Można spokojnie powiedzieć, że w 90% szkół/biur/urzędów w miniony weekend panowała 22st temperatura, mimo iż nikogo tam nie było. 
> Z tych faktów wynikają bardzo duże oszczędności po zastosowaniu KNX


Mogę Tobie powiedzieć że regulatory firm które podałem od lat 90 dawały możliwości zadawania niższych temperatur lub też wyłączania grzania czy CWU w danych dniach czy godzinach i tak było to robione. Ba dodatkowo dbały o to by woda z powrotu idąca do elektrowni nie była za gorąca bo za to też są kary co podniesie koszty ogrzewania. 
Inna sprawa to taka że dostawcy energii cieplnej czy elektrycznej nie chcą regulatorów czy nawet Twojego KNX bo stosowanie ich to straty dla nich.   

Ale być może rzeczywiście w KNX-się chodzi o słowa takie:




> Ponieważ ostatnio dowiedziałem się, że niemożna klientowi powiedzieć, że czegoś system nie potrafi, tylko należy mu ukręcić bat z gó*na, byleby zarobić.

----------


## dendrytus

> Właśnie dlatego KNX-a nie powinno to obchodzić *gdyż te regulatory potrafią to robić znacznie lepiej niż KNX*, są dedykowane do ogrzewania, wentylacji czy klimatyzacji i zarazem tańsze.


AUHAHAHAH. Możesz sobie wierzyć w takie brednie, FAKTY akurat mówią co innego.
KNX ma DEDYKOWANE STEROWNIKI do dowolnego typu ogrzewania, wentylacji czy klimatyzacji.



> Niestety muszę Cię zmartwić, gdyż za moje sterowanie odpowiada odpowiedni regulator i spełnia swoje zadanie co jest odzwierciedlone w mojej stopce, zarówno co do ilości energii jak i opłaty za nią.


Po zastosowaniu KNX jedno miał byś pewne, PŁACIŁBYŚ mniej i zużywał mniej energii. TAKIE SĄ FAKTY.
Możesz sobie tak wmawiać, że podróż Trabantem Limousine na wakacje, jest tak samo komfortowa jak podróż normalną limuzyną.



> Sam zresztą piszesz:
> 
> Oraz kolejne nie prawdziwe informacje że zastosowanie KNX-się daje oszczędności:


Jeżeli masz problem ze zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu, to wróć do podstawówki.
Mowa była o różnicach w ogrzewaniu w IB, gdzie oszczędności mogą sięgać nawet 60% w stosunku do domów/mieszkań, gdzie mogą sięgać w większości przypadków 10%, może 15%. A przytoczone teksty odnosiły się panie ekspert inaczej do mędrców od marketingu, którzy oszczędności w IB, przenoszą na ID.
Dodatkowo zaawansowane sterowanie w ID montuje się dla komfortu, o którym jak widać nie masz bladego pojęcia. Oszczędności są dodatkiem
Dziś niedziela, więc spokojnie zdążysz się wyspowiadać ze swoich kłamstw wynikających z ignorancji i nieuctwa.




> Mogę Tobie powiedzieć że regulatory firm które podałem od lat 90 dawały możliwości zadawania niższych temperatur lub też wyłączania grzania czy CWU w danych dniach czy godzinach i tak było to robione. Ba dodatkowo dbały o to by woda z *powrotu idąca do elektrown*i nie była za gorąca bo za to też są kary co podniesie koszty ogrzewania. 
> 
> Inna sprawa to taka że *dostawcy energii cieplnej czy elektrycznej* nie chcą regulatorów


Pomyliły cie się fora?



> czy nawet Twojego KNX bo stosowanie ich to straty dla nich.


"Dopóki nie skorzystałem z Internetu, nie wiedziałem, że na świecie jest tylu idiotów" - Stanisław Lem

STRATA, panie ekspert inaczej, jest zawsze stratą i jest wliczana do opłaty. Dodatkowo STRATA nie jest wynikiem mniejszego zapotrzebowanie przez odbiorców.
Jak masz mniejszy pobór, to i straty masz mniejsze.
Poza tym co do twojego domu czy mieszkania mogą mieć dostawcy dostawcy energii cieplnej czy elektrycznej.

KNX, nie jest przeznaczony dla dostawców energii cieplnej czy elektrycznej, tylko dla odbiorców czyli użytkowników. 
Osobiście nie spotkałem się z ZAKAZEM stosowania KNX czy jakiegokolwiek innego systemu automatyki z powodu tego, że daje on użytkownikowi oszczędności i pozwala lepiej zarządzać energią, a co za tym idzie oszczędzać pieniądze.
Nie widziałem też, aby JAKIKOLWIEK dostawca energii cieplnej czy elektrycznej zakazywał stosowania jakichkolwiek rozwiązań zmniejszających pobór energii, a tym samym wpływających negatywnie na sytuację ekonomiczną dostawców.
Gdyby twoje brednie były prawdą to rury od ciepłej wody nie leżałyby w ziemi i nie byłby izolowane, bo w końcu izolacja ogranicza zużycie energii i zwiększa straty dostawców.




> Ale być może rzeczywiście w KNX-się chodzi o słowa takie:


AUHAHAHAHHAHAHA. Żałosne. Powyższe zdanie dotyczyło, panie ekspert, inaczej systemu Z-Wave, który nie radzi sobie ze sterowaniem ogrzewaniem podłogowym z powodu braku odpowiednich urządzeń.

PS.
Cieszy mnie, że czytasz moje posty, martwi, że KOMPLETNIE NIC z nich NIE ROZUMIESZ, ale to nie mój problem.

Każda próba manipulacji wyrwanymi z kontekstu moimi wypowiedziami, pokazuje tylko jak bardzo jesteś bezradny w swojwj ignorancji.

Masochizm w twoim wykonaniu, to jak widać ciekawe zjawisko.

----------


## homelogic

Cała ta bezsensowna dyskusja wynika z tego, że jeden z drugim nie ma zielonego pojęcia czym tak naprawdę jest inteligentny dom. Wyciąganie jednej funkcji z kontekstu i próby porównywania cenowego czy funkcjonalnego są całkowicie pozbawione sensu.

Zadaniem KNXa czy jakiegokolwiek innego systemu jest przede wszystkim integracja istniejących instalacji w jedną spójną całość, zarządzaną w łatwy sposób przez domowników. Takie systemy łączymy do ISTNIEJĄCYCH instalacji, jako nakładka DODATKOWO optymalizująca pewne procesy i zastępująca elementy sterownicze. Nie wywalamy automatyki z pieca, niech on sobie sam moduluje płomienie i grzeje czynnik raz na tyle a raz na tyle wg. wskazań krzywej grzewczej. 
Co wywalamy z instalacji grzewczej to drogie, bezsensowne, trudne w obsłudze i zamknięte sterowniki strefowe. Akurat znam w miarę ceny co bardziej zaawansowanych sterowników wielostrefowych i zazwyczaj klient jest tam rżnięty bez mydła na kilka do kilkunastu tysi. Ich obsługa jest koszmarnie trudna (co kończy się tym że domownik nastawia jeden harmonogram i więcej nie podejmuje prób regulacji) i nigdy z niczym ich nie zintegrujemy. 
W przypadku inteligentnego domu nie tylko mamy możliwość wysterowania stref co najmniej tak dobrze i optymalnie jak dedykowane rozwiązania. Dodatkowo wszelkie nastawy czy harmonogramy są banalnie łatwe w obsłudze, dostępne na czytelnym graficznym interfejsie, a nie na jakimś malutkim ekraniku ciekłokrystalicznym, gdzie konfigurację przeprowadzamy alfabetem morse'a.Do tego wszystkiego mamy dostęp zdalny (wracam do domu wczesniej to zapuszczam sobie ogrzewanie klikając jedną ikonkę zanim wyruszę) i mogę to integrowac z innymi instalacjami w dowolny sposób. Silny, zimny wiatr od północy? Automatycznie zamknij północne rolety żeby zapobiec stratom ciepła. Automatyczne przejście między trybami chłodzenia a grzania wg. wskazań temp. zewnętrzej. Integracja przejścia w tryb ekonomiczny z automatycznym wyłączeniem świateł i uzbrojeniem alarmu w przypadku nieobecności domowników dłuższej niż zadany czas. A na to wszystko cały czas pełen monitoring dowolnych parametrów, wraz z historią na wykresach. Pełna kontrola, optymalizacja i nieporównywalna wygoda obsługi. I żeby tego było mało, to jeszcze DODATKOWE oszczędności.

----------


## dendrytus

> Co wywalamy z instalacji grzewczej to drogie, bezsensowne, trudne w obsłudze i zamknięte sterowniki strefowe. Akurat znam w miarę ceny co bardziej zaawansowanych sterowników wielostrefowych i zazwyczaj klient jest tam rżnięty bez mydła na kilka do kilkunastu tysi. Ich obsługa jest koszmarnie trudna (co kończy się tym że domownik nastawia jeden harmonogram i więcej nie podejmuje prób regulacji) i nigdy z niczym ich nie zintegrujemy.


Czego najlepszym przykładem są zawsze rozjechane zegary nawet na dwóch, a o większej ilości nie wspominam, regulatorach strefowych.
Lub włączone jakieś dziwne tryby, bo dziecko lub jej kolega się bawił.

----------


## Sztywniak

> bo dziecko lub jej kolega się bawił.


On się nie bawił. To było z premedytacją. Skręcił bo wiedział że jak wrócą starzy to będzie gorąco  :wink:

----------


## piotrp1

> Po zastosowaniu KNX jedno miał byś pewne, PŁACIŁBYŚ mniej i zużywał mniej energii. TAKIE SĄ FAKTY.


Skoro takie są fakty to proszę bardzo. Jak widzisz koszty moje na CO i CWU wynoszą 2200 zł - to są fakty. Zatem co proponujesz z KNX-a żebym miał jeszcze mniej i ile mniej, oraz za ile ?.




> STRATA, panie ekspert inaczej, jest zawsze stratą i jest wliczana do opłaty.


Panie Expert KNX-owy widać że nie czujesz tematu. Firma dystrybucyjna energię cieplną czy elektryczną ma stratę np.: wtedy gdy linia energetyczna zostaje przerwana, nastąpił wyciek na sieci. I ja mówię o takich stratach – czyli brak możliwości dostarczania energii klientowi. Proponuję zapoznać się z firmą KELVIN i systemem TERMIS, bo daleko Tobie z wiedzą na ten temat. Wstęp tutaj: http://d2btikaa04j44a.cloudfront.net...ochure_pol.pdf
W sieciach elektroenergetycznych jest jeszcze więcej „dróg” do zapewnienia ciągłości dostawy energii, a zatem zminimalizowania strat które poniesie przedsiębiorstwo dostarczające energię. 

Jak widzisz strata to nie tylko straty na przesyle, czy transformacji energii, które każde przedsiębiorstwo wlicza do taryfy bo zna ich skalę. A stosowanie systemów takich jak podałem wyżej jest w stanie pokazać gdzie nastąpi usterka wcześniej niż ona zaistnieje, a zatem można ją wcześniej usunąć i nie dopuścić do starty w postaci nie sprzedanej energii.




> Nie widziałem też, aby JAKIKOLWIEK dostawca energii cieplnej czy elektrycznej zakazywał stosowania jakichkolwiek rozwiązań zmniejszających pobór energii, a tym samym wpływających negatywnie na sytuację ekonomiczną dostawców


Ja nigdzie nie pisałem że jakiś dostawca tego zakazuje, pisałem tylko że automatyzacja doprowadza do mniejszych zysków tych dostawców (np.: grzejemy i nie zamykamy zaworów bo otwieramy okna – zatem przedsiębiorstwo ma zysk, przy automatyzacji nie sprzeda energii bo zawory się zamkną)




> Żałosne. Powyższe zdanie dotyczyło, panie ekspert, inaczej systemu Z-Wave, który nie radzi sobie ze sterowaniem ogrzewaniem podłogowym z powodu braku odpowiednich urządzeń.


Temat akumulacyjnego ogrzewania podłogowego był już poruszany we wcześniejszych postach i jasno jest sprecyzowane że ten rodzaj jest nie sterowalny zatem żadne wynalazki temu nie podołają i bez znaczenia czy zastosujesz ten PWM czy bimetal bo reakcja układu jest w godzinach zatem trzeba znać transmitancję obiektu która i tak w pewnych przypadkach jest zmienna i nauczony regulator dnia dzisiejszego na jutro już głupieje i się uczy od nowa tego co jutro już nie potrzeba.

----------


## dendrytus

> Skoro takie są fakty to proszę bardzo. Jak widzisz koszty moje na CO i CWU wynoszą 2200 zł - to są fakty. Zatem co proponujesz z KNX-a żebym miał jeszcze mniej i ile mniej, oraz za ile ?.


A na ile wycenisz czterostrefową klimatyzację w moim samochodzie czy Webasto, które mogę uruchomić przy pomocy dowolnego smartfona, nawet g*wnianego WP?

Nie masz instalacji przygotowanej do ID, wiec nie mogę ci nic zaproponować.



> Panie Expert KNX-owy widać że nie czujesz tematu. Firma dystrybucyjna energię cieplną czy elektryczną ma stratę np.: wtedy gdy linia energetyczna zostaje przerwana, nastąpił wyciek na sieci. I ja mówię o takich stratach – czyli brak możliwości dostarczania energii klientowi. Proponuję zapoznać się z firmą KELVIN i systemem TERMIS, bo daleko Tobie z wiedzą na ten temat. Wstęp tutaj: http://d2btikaa04j44a.cloudfront.net/Collateral/TERMIS_brochure_pol.pdf


Po co?
 Jaki to ma związek z ID/IB? ŻADEN.
 Jaki ma związek z bezprzewodowym Fibaro? ŻADEN.
Jaki ma związek z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? ŻADEN.
Jaki ma związek z jakimkolwiek systemem ogrzewania domów i mieszkań? ŻADEN.
Jak trzeba być ignorantem, aby na forum dla budujących dom czy remontujących mieszkanie, w wątku o inteligentnym sterowani domem wklejać linki KOMPLETNIE NIE NA TEMAT, a pokazujące tylko jak NIEPRAWDOPODOBNYM JESTEŚ IGNORANTEM, a w zasadzie głupcem
Pisałem o stracie w taki sposób w jaki ty to rozumiesz, czyli jak klient mało zużywa to przynosi stratę dostawcy.

A tak przy okazji jestem instalatorem i integratorem KNX i nie zabieram głosu w kwestiach o których nie mam pojęcia czyli przysyłania ciepła w ilościach przemysłowych, ani nie mam specjalnie potrzeby wiedzieć o przesyłach energii elektrycznej. 
Tak samo jak 100% forumowiczów muratora, ma gdzieś przemysłówkę.



> W sieciach elektroenergetycznych jest je
> szcze więcej „dróg” do zapewnienia ciągłości dostawy energii, a zatem zminimalizowania strat które poniesie przedsiębiorstwo dostarczające energię.


Jaki to ma związek z ID/IB? ŻADEN.
 Jaki ma związek z bezprzewodowym Fibaro? ŻADEN.
Jaki ma związek z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? ŻADEN.
Jaki ma związek z jakimkolwiek systemem ogrzewania domów i mieszkań? ŻADEN.


> Ja nigdzie nie pisałem że jakiś dostawca tego zakazuje, pisałem tylko że automatyzacja doprowadza do mniejszych zysków tych dostawców (np.: grzejemy i nie zamykamy zaworów bo otwieramy okna – zatem przedsiębiorstwo ma zysk, przy automatyzacji nie sprzeda energii bo zawory się zamkną)


Nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo się mylisz. Energochłonność odbiorców to problem dla producentów, bo muszą inwestować w rozbudowę sieci, co wiąże się ze sporymi kosztami.
Producenci nie zarabiają na ilości sprzedanej energii tylko na różnicy między tym co dostaną od odbiorców, a kosztami przesyłu i wytworzenia.
Jeśli sieć zostanie przeciążona może łatwiej ulec awarii lub minimalne parametry dostarczanej energii nie zostaną zachowane, to dostawca nie zarobi i dodatkowo może zapłacić kary umowne, za niewywiązanie się z umowy.



> Temat akumulacyjnego ogrzewania podłogowego był już poruszany we wcześniejszych postach i jasno jest sprecyzowane że ten rodzaj jest nie sterowalny zatem żadne wynalazki temu nie podołają i bez znaczenia czy zastosujesz ten PWM czy bimetal bo reakcja układu jest w godzinach zatem trzeba znać transmitancję obiektu która i tak w pewnych przypadkach jest zmienna i nauczony regulator dnia dzisiejszego na jutro już głupieje i się uczy od nowa tego co jutro już nie potrzeba.


To ty nieuku twierdzisz, że jest niesterowalny, na co nie masz JAKICHKOLWIEK DOWODÓW. 
Masz  tylko swoje kretyńskie teorie, niepoparte niczym oprócz własnego widzimisię.
Ja mam u siebie podłogówkę i nią steruje, tak samo jak kilku innych forumowiczów. 
Z faktu, że czegoś nie potrafisz zrozumieć i żyjesz w systemach przemysłowych z sprzed 20 lat, które chcesz stosować u siebie w domu, nie oznacza, że coś nie istnieje.

Ale czego można się spodziewać po kimś, kto zamiast centralki alarmowej montuje sobie chiński sterownik PLC

PS.



> zatem trzeba znać *transmitancję obiektu* która i tak w pewnych  przypadkach jest zmienna i nauczony regulator dnia dzisiejszego na jutro  już głupieje i się uczy od nowa tego co jutro już nie potrzeba.


To zdanie jest idealnym przykładem, że NIE MASZ BLADEGO POJĘCIA o JAKIEJKOLWIEK AUTOMATYCE, a o algorytmach nie wspominam bo nie warto.

Ciekawe dlaczego moje sterowanie nie głupieje z dnia na dzięń?
Nie mam bladego pojęcia jak jest transmitancja mojego domu.
Przypuszczam, że automatyka *homelogic*-a, *Sztywniak*-a czy *kasprzyk*-a również nie mają problemu jeśli dwa kolejne dni są kompletnie nie podobne do siebie.

Nie używaj słów znaczenia których nie rozumiesz.

PS2.
http://www.automatedhome.co.uk/reviews/self-build-eib-knx-control-case-study-review.html

http://www.buildingtechnologies.siemens.com/bt/global/en/buildingautomation-hvac/home-automation-system-synco-living/fields-of-use/heating/pages/heating.aspx

http://hiddenwires.co.uk/resourcescasestudies/casestudies20121204-01.html

www.uponor.com/~/media/countryspecific/international/download-centre/indoor_climate/underfloor-heating/brochures/salesfolder_home_comfort_2009.pdf

http://hiddenwires.co.uk/resourcesarticles2006/articles20060206-03.html

http://hiddenwires.co.uk/resourcescasestudies/casestudies20110207-01.html

http://hiddenwires.co.uk/resourcescasestudies/casestudies20080501-01.html 

http://hiddenwires.co.uk/resourcesar...090302-04.html




i ciekawostki

Z 2006 system *sterowanego* ogrzewania podłogowego i "klimatyzacji" podłogowej

http://hiddenwires.co.uk/resourcescasestudies/casestudies20060802-01.html

http://www.ivoryegg.co.uk/Catalog/Catalog.aspx?NavID=000-100-1165-THBKNXHEATING1400&Part=THEBEN-NEW-KNX-Heating-Training---2014-Dates-TBC

http://hdl-uk.co.uk/product/knx-dlp-intelligent-multifunction-panel/

http://www.adverts.ie/heating/rehau-underfloor-heating-controls/294566

Powyższe linki są TYLKO dla zainteresowanych forumowiczów.

Oczywiście nie są przeznaczone dla *piotrp1* i *gentoonx,* ponieważ im się ogrzewanie podłogowe nie steruje i wiedzą lepiej.

----------


## gentoonx

> ....IGNORANTA i NIEUKA, jakim jesteś...
> 
> ...Musiałbym ulec poważnemu wypadkowi i mój mózg musiałby się zamienić w warzywo, abym zaczął z tobą dyskutować, a i w tedy miałbyś problem, aby dorównać mi intelektualnie.
> ... IGNORANTAMI I NIEUKAMI ... durni nazywać geniuszami inaczej...
> 
>  nieuku, ....


Podbudowałeś swoje ego - dobrze.
Pozwala Ci to myśleć, że jesteś geniuszem/geniusiem - dobrze

a mimo to mi Ciebie żal - a może właśnie dlatego  :wink: 

i gra gitara  :smile:

----------


## stkop

Żenująca kłótnia nie mająca nic wspólnego z tematem wątku. Fajnie obrzydzacie od siebie klientów... może poprostu sobie zeskanujecie dowody rejestracyjne aut i porównacie kto ma lepszą furę. To będzie w tym wypadku najlepsza odpowiedź w wątku  "Fibaro - czy ktoś ma". Potem jeszcze dotkliwa wymiana zdań na temat stosowanych olejów i temat dopracowany w każdym szczegule [ponieważ niektórzy nie wyczuwają taguję - "ironia"].

----------


## dendrytus

> ponieważ niektórzy nie wyczuwają taguję - "ironia".


Nie można wyczuć czegoś, czego nie ma. 
Obejrzenie wszystkich sezonów Dr House-a, nie spowoduje, że nabędziesz umiejętność ironicznych ripost.

Ps.
Rozumiem, że twoja wielomiesięczna nieobecność była spowodowana uruchamianiem pierwszego systemu automatyki domowej:


Po tylu latach pierwszy sukces. Moje gratulacje.

----------


## piotrp1

> Żenująca kłótnia……..


Jak sam kolego widzisz i Tobie się tez oberwało bo nie masz KNX-a. To nie jest kłótnia tylko wymiana informacji, a że akurat w takiej formie to inna sprawa. Czy nie ma nic z tematem to tego bym nie powiedział, bo to że fibaro nie robi tego co inne systemy nie oznacza że nie będzie robił.




> Nie masz instalacji przygotowanej do ID, wiec nie mogę ci nic zaproponować.


Kolego nie wiesz co mam zrobione i jak wygląda moja instalacja. Niestety jak widać nic nie masz do zaoferowania aby koszty spadły stąd taka Twoja odpowiedz.




> Jaki to ma związek z ID/IB? ŻADEN.
> Jaki ma związek z bezprzewodowym Fibaro? ŻADEN.
> Jaki ma związek z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? ŻADEN.
> Jaki ma związek z jakimkolwiek systemem ogrzewania domów i mieszkań? ŻADEN.


Jak widać najlepiej wychodzi Tobie zadawanie pytań i od razu napisanie do nich odpowiedzi, bo na wszystkich forach powtarzasz jednakową śpiewkę więc trudno się czegokolwiek spodziewać.




> Nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo się mylisz. Energochłonność odbiorców to problem dla producentów, bo muszą inwestować w rozbudowę sieci, co wiąże się ze sporymi kosztami.


Tutaj to już przebiłeś samego siebie. Nie masz bladego pojęcia o przesyle energii oraz jaki wpływ mają odbiorniki nie liniowe na nią, oraz jakie sposoby się stosuje aby zwiększyć możliwości przesyłu na tych sieciach, ale czego można się spodziewać od osoby która wie wszystko i klepie na wszystkich forach że tylko KNX i KNX, a i jeszcze coś o trabancie. Nie wypominając o stosowaniu bezsensownych drogich urządzeń do sterowania ogrzewaniem podłogowym, które i tak ma tak dużą stałą czasową że można się zestarzeć.

----------


## Sztywniak

Żeby wrócić do tematu, wrzucam ciekawostkę, na którą czekam już dosyć długo, bo wszyscy kolejni producenci, których rozeznawałem, chcieli cenę kosmos za niewielka funkcjonalność.
Fibaro na targach CEDIA Expo 2014 pokazało ciekawy interkom.



Zapowiadane możliwości :

- wizualna i dźwiękowa identyfikacja położenia użytkownika. 
- obraz wysokiej rozdzielczości obejmujący obszar 180 stopni. 
- interpretacja mowy ludzkiej i realizacja poleceń. 
- interfejsy komunikacyjne WIFI, BLE, GSM, ETH. 
- 12h podtrzymania bateryjnego 
- 2 sterowalne wyjścia przekaźnikowe (możliwość sterowania furtką oraz bramą) 
- 2 sterowalne wejścia NO/NC (możliwość wywołania akcji impulsem z przewodowego źródła) 
- dźwiękowa i wizualna komunikacja do użytkownika (w tym z wykorzystaniem wbudowanego wyświetlacza) 
- wbudowany czujnik ruchu 
- wbudowany termometr 
- druga indywidualna aplikacja sterująca (niezależna od fibaro app). 
- współpraca z serwisem chmurowym w przypadku braku HC. 
- dodatkowe zoptymalizowane strumienie video na potrzeby transmisji GSM. 
- współpraca z kolejnym urządzeniem w trybie master/slave 
- możliwość pracy z wieloma urządzeniami w trybie intercom (wewnętrzne wywołania na inne intercom'y i urządzenia mobilne z aplikacją). 

Porównując do Video-domofonów dostępnych na rynku zapowiada się ciekawie. 
Dla tych co już mają centralę HC2 jest to fajna sprawa, ponieważ w swojej centrali mają już wbudowany serwer SIP, dzięki czemu mogą zbudować sobie interkomy do wszystkich pokoi oraz na smartfony wszystkich użytkowników, także będących po za domem.

Mnie takiego urządzenia bardzo brakuje, a ze względu na nieadekwatną cenę do możliwości Heliosów i Mobotixów ,nadal czekam, aż ktoś inny się za to zabierze. Niestety jak dotychczas, powstają tylko jakieś kickstarterowe produkty marnej jakości. (powstają i znikają)
Cena produktu nie jest jeszcze znana.

Na targach CEDIA Expo 2014 pojawiło się też, wiele innych ciekawych produktów i to nie tylko od Fibaro ale ten jakoś szczególnie mi przypadł do gustu, ponieważ go potrzebuje  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

> Żeby wrócić do tematu, wrzucam ciekawostkę, na którą czekam już dosyć długo, bo wszyscy kolejni producenci, których rozeznawałem, chcieli cenę kosmos za niewielka funkcjonalność.


I znów wszystko po staremu - trochę mydełka w oczy, makaroniku na uszy i znów mamy najlepszy system na świecie  :big grin:

----------


## Sztywniak

Kuba, ja po prostu próbuje zmienić temat na właściwy.  :wink:  
Nie twierdzę, że Fibaro to najlepszy system na świecie o najdoskonalszym nie wspominając, bo to jakiś bełkot marketingowy.
Intercom musisz przyznać że w porównaniu do tych wszystkich doorbotów wygląda lepiej i będzie współpracował z Fibaro czego o Heliosie i Mobotixie powiedzieć nie można.

----------


## homelogic

Nie wiem czy wygląda lepiej czy gorzej, wiem za to że taki Mobotix działa z bardzo wieloma systemami od co najmniej paru lat. Wiem też dlaczego Fifaro nie działa z Heliosem.

W ogóle to dobre określenie: "będzie współpracował". Aby w pełni oddać istotę całego systemu powinno się je zacząć od "Może kiedyś".

----------


## Sztywniak

Masz rację, tylko że choćbym nie wiem z jakiej pozycji, patrzył na cenę Mobotix-a, to w stosunku do potrzebnej mi funkcjonalności, jest cały czas nieracjonalna.
Nawet na tym forum widać, ile osób szuka alternatywy i podłącza kamerę IP.
Co do jakości Mobotix-a to nie dyskutuje bo jest faktycznie bezdyskusyjna.
Wracając do Fibaro to bardzo brakuje integracji z jakimś Video-domofonem. Była z Heliosem ale dlaczego nie było woli by ją utrzymać to nie wiem. 
Dopiero w nowej wersji oprogramowania centrali będzie obsługa Helios-a i Mobotix-a w postaci plug-inów ale mnie to mało dotyczy z ww. powodów.
Co do prototypu Interkomu, to nie ukrywam że bardzo mi się jego idea podoba.

----------


## dendrytus

> doorbotów wygląda lepiej


Nie wygląda lepiej i do tego nie ma jednostki wiszącej na ścianie.




> i będzie współpracował z Fibaro czego o Heliosie i Mobotixie powiedzieć nie można.


Jeśli Helios i Mobotix nie współpracują z fibaro, to wina przecież leży po stronie fibaro. Jak zwykle.
A po wdrożeniu własnego intercomu pod informacją o współpracy z Heliosm i Mobotixem  pojawi się napis: Coming soon




> Masz rację, tylko że choćbym nie wiem z jakiej  pozycji, patrzył na cenę Mobotix-a, to w stosunku do potrzebnej mi  funkcjonalności, jest cały czas nieracjonalna.


Ale tani nie będzie.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie wygląda lepiej i do tego nie ma jednostki wiszącej na ścianie.


to było uproszczenie językowe odnośnie tego "wygląda lepiej". Chodziło mi o działanie i funkcjonalność. W doorbocie mimo prostej funkcjonalności są ogromne lagi. Nie wiem czy to wynika ze słabej jednostki, która nie wyrabia obsługi kodeka czy kiepska jest chmura ale potrafi zadzwonić na smartfonie/tablecie po 10 sekundach. 
Jednostki na ścianę nie ma bo idea jest trochę inna. To ma się wyświetlać na tablecie który w przypadku wielu instalacji ID i tak już wisi na ścianie.




> Jeśli Helios i Mobotix nie współpracują z fibaro, to wina przecież leży po stronie fibaro. Jak zwykle.
> A po wdrożeniu własnego intercomu pod informacją o współpracy z Heliosm i Mobotixem  pojawi się napis: Coming soon


niestety tak, w późniejszym poście to napisałem. Plug-iny już są więc Fibaro nie może się wycofać z obsługi Mobotix-a i Heliosa.




> Ale tani nie będzie.


Nie wiem czy sami to wyprodukują czy jakiś chińczyk będzie składał ale do wykonania tej funkcjonalności wystarczy w miarę szybka platforma OEM dla Android-a. Koszt w detalu takiego OEM to ok 400 PLN + koszt soft-u + utrzymanie chmury + siec dystrybucji + VAT = ???

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem czy sami to wyprodukują czy jakiś chińczyk będzie składał ale do wykonania tej funkcjonalności wystarczy w miarę szybka platforma OEM dla Android-a. Koszt w detalu takiego OEM to ok 400 PLN + koszt soft-u + utrzymanie chmury + siec dystrybucji + VAT = ???


Takie wyliczenia zawsze są bezsensu, bo nikt nie produkuje nic charytatywnie. Płyta główna i obudowa od HC2, to góra 150 zł. Jaki to ma związek z ceną detaliczną?

----------


## Sztywniak

Pokazałem tylko że zmiennych kształtujących cenę jest dużo.
Mam nadzieje że cena będzie rozsądna.

----------


## WLODEK73

Jako autor tematu mam ogromną prośbę. Załóżcie Panowie swój wątek o dyskusji na temat automatyki, knsow i innych trudnych do zrozumienia dla laika haseł. Dzięki Sztywniak za informacje - ja się zdecydowałem i u mnie działa. Nie mam zastrzeżeń poza tym że czasam (1 raz w miesiącu) zdarza sięze mam problem z logowaniem ze smarttfona - opcja wyłąćz/włącz smartfona [pomaga - także nie wiem gdzie jest problem.

Dzięki za info o kamerce - będę śledził i być może jak będzie w rozsądnej cenie to się skusze.

----------


## Sztywniak

@WLODEK73 : nie pomogę Ci bo nie używam Ich aplikacji, mam dużo urządzeń i za długo trwało przewijanie zanim znalazłem to co chcę włączyć.

----------


## homelogic

> ja się zdecydowałem i u mnie działa. Nie mam zastrzeżeń poza tym że czasam (1 raz w miesiącu) zdarza sięze mam problem z logowaniem ze smarttfona - opcja wyłąćz/włącz smartfona [pomaga - także nie wiem gdzie jest problem.


Od kiedy użytkujesz system? Mieszkasz tam już czy dopiero się wprowadzisz, a system jest w wersji budowlanej?
Jakie i ile elementów masz zainstalowanych?

Tak z ciakawości pytam...

----------


## thirdeye

> Witam,
> 
> zamierzam nabyc coś takiego aby zrobić sobie w miarę inteligentny dom
> 
> Czy ktoś może już ćwiczył temat 
> 
> http://www.fibaro.com/?gclid=CjwKEAj...SLhBoC1r_w_wcB
> 
> Dośc tyle naczytałem się i wygląda dobrze ale z chęcią poczytałbym opinie kogoś kto już eksploatuje.


Jak tylko do światła i gniazdek to ok ja sterowania bardziej zaawansowego raczej odpuść. Chyba źe jestes fanem i nie wymagającym człowiekiem wystarczy Ci dzwiek z tandetnego Sonosa ktory z dźwiękiem nic ma wspólnego to ok . Na Panelu fibaro nie wyświetlisz okładek i nie możesz bezpośrednio zarządzać cala biblioteką NAS a nie wpomnę już o wpietych systemach przez DAC Audio.  W prosty sposób możesz zakłócić elementy wykonawcze fibaro urządzeniem za 30 zł. Co dla mnie jest niedopuszczalne a  tym bardziej jak ktos przez fibaro steruje piecem co .

Kolejne problemy to sterowanie z poziomu fibaro systemami kina domowego oraz zarządzania z poziomu fibaro rownież bibliotek. 

System alarmowy tez problem ostatnio instalowałem system satela z 200 czujnikami  co trzeba zrobic żeby sie fibaro z tym dogadało ?  Odpowiedzi sięgnij na forum bo w oficjalnym dziale technicznym pracują ludzie ktorzy na zadanie pytanie( czy jest opcja w fibaro dogadania sie z biblioteką upnp brzpośrednio z panelu fibaro zeby nie instalować kolejnych aplikacji ) pytanie banalne jak dziecka z przedszkola a dział techniczny nie wiedział co do nich mowię  i tsk było na kolejnych 6 pytań heheheh szkoda że tego nie nagrałem . Ale zadzwoniłem do jednej z firm ktora jest instalatorem Fibaro i wiedzieli wszystko wręcz testowali to rozwiazanie ale stwierdzili ze przy takiej funkcjonalności na skrzynce fibaro migli byśmy smażyć jajka a po przyciśnięciu przycisku żarowka odpaliła by sie po 3 minutach.  Nie mowię że system zły  ale tylko do małych powierzchni maks 60 m2 s prostym sterowaniem.  Pisze tylko raz tego posts bo nie exd miał czau odpoiadać. Ale wiem co nie co na temat tego systemu bo działa juz w ponad 60 mieszkaniach a instaluje większość  inne systemy przy większych inwestycjach tylko z tego powodu żebym nie został zmasakrowany telefonami od klientów . Pozdrawiam

----------


## WLODEK73

> Od kiedy użytkujesz system? Mieszkasz tam już czy dopiero się wprowadzisz, a system jest w wersji budowlanej?
> Jakie i ile elementów masz zainstalowanych?
> 
> Tak z ciakawości pytam...


Użytkuje od września.
Mam sterownik do rolet oraz gniazdo no i taką czujke - podaje temp. itp.

Na razie to słabo rozbudowane, ale działa  :Smile: 
Użytkuje w mieszkaniu - jak się przeprowadze to zamierzam dołączyć podlewanie na pewno - a co tam jeszcze nie wiem  :Smile:

----------


## Andrzey_

> Chyba źe jestes fanem i nie wymagającym człowiekiem wystarczy Ci dzwiek z tandetnego Sonosa ktory z dźwiękiem nic ma wspólnego to ok . Na Panelu fibaro nie wyświetlisz okładek i nie możesz bezpośrednio zarządzać cala biblioteką NAS a nie wpomnę już o wpietych systemach przez DAC Audio.


Mam tutaj inne zdanie:
1. Sonos ma własną aplikację, używanie go przez aplikację Fibaro nie ma większego sensu
2. U mnie Fibaro włącza/wyłącza Sonosa w WC, po włączeniu/wyłączeniu światła i to się sprawdza
3. Jakość Sonsa (play:5) jest wystarczająca, zazwyczaj daje się go do kuchni, łazienki czy pokojów dzieci. Latem wynoszę go do ogrodu. Jaki jest sens dawania w tych pomieszczeniach sprzętu audiofilskiego? Natomiast w salonie można sobie zamontować SonosAMP i podłączyć wybrane głośniki.
4. Jak ktoś chce coś więcej od Sonosa (np. komunikaty mówione) to też są takie możliwości. Można sobie porobić bajery mówione w stylu "żona jedzie do domu" czy "miłego dnia" jak wychodzimy z domu.

Co do samego Fibaro to osobiście mam wpięte lekko ponad 90 urządzeń i po dwóch latach użytkowania moja opinia:

Zalety:
- prostota konfiguracji poprzez aplikację WWW. Wiele scen da się po prostu wyklikać z bloczków. Jak zobaczyłem interfejs programu ETS dla KNXa to wygląda to strasznie. Ma się uczycie patrzenia na programy, które powstawały 15 lat temu i termin usablity był obcy. Co więcej, trzeba za niego zapłacić i nie zauważyłem aby działał pod inny system niż Windows.
- bardzo ładne urządzenia, dbają mocno o wygląd
- brak kabli, więc można zamontować Fibaro w dowolnym momencie
- łatwa możliwość modyfikacji instalacji, co jest istotne gdy poznajemy nowe potrzeby
- silnie rozwijany
- polski produkt, jeżeli ktoś przywiązuje uwagę
- dość atrakcyjny cenowo, szczególnie że jest teraz tańsza centralka. Oczywiście dla hardcorowców, to można używać urządzeń Fibaro bez centralki Fibaro. W końcu to jest z-wave i równie dobrze można zainstalować soft na windows/mac oraz dongla USB, który łączy się z z-wave. Jest taniej ale mniej wygodnie.

Wady:
- bezprzewodowość - czyli podatność na brak komunikacji tzw. "umarlaki" szczególnie drażniące przy urządzeniach bateryjnych, mimo czujek ruchu to alarmu bym na tym nie oparł
- powolność - jeżeli mam włączane sceną jednocześnie 20 switchy dla oświetlenia dekoracyjnego, to widać iż trwa to 2-3sekundy
- nadaje się raczej do niedużych instalacji, czyli mieszkanie i dom ogarnie ale z większym biurem, budynkiem może być już problem
- brak aktualnego stanu na włącznikach jak np. w KNX

Z mojego pkt. widzenia to używanie takich systemów ma sens, jeżeli działają bez naszej ingerencji. Czyli robią za nas pewne czynności, które bez nich musimy zrobić ręcznie. Mimo chwalenia się, iż jest aplikacja na telefon, to realnie jej się nie używa. Wyjątkiem jest sytuacja, gdy nie jesteśmy w domu. Powód jest banalny, szybciej jest wstać i nacisnąć włącznik niż szukać telefonu, włączyć go, odpalić aplikację, wybrać pokój i to co chcemy zrobić. Ten problem dotyczy każdego systemu. Mi osobiście, najbardziej tu się podoba zdalny podgląd kamer, sprawdzenia stanu alarmu jak i otworzenia bramy wjazdowej i do garażu kurierowi. Podobnie z wyłączeniem całego oświetlenia gdy uzbrajam alarm. 





> System alarmowy tez problem ostatnio instalowałem system satela z 200 czujnikami co trzeba zrobic żeby sie fibaro z tym dogadało ?


Fibaro bez problemu odczytuje informacje z Satela np. o aktualnym stanie czujek. Oczywiście wymagany jest w Satelu moduł ETH z aktualnym firmware, bo ten co mi sprzedali miał stare. Przesyłania zdarzeń w drugą stronę nie testowałem.

----------


## Sztywniak

> - brak aktualnego stanu na włącznikach jak np. w KNX


chodzi Ci o diodę wskazującą stan ?

----------


## Andrzey_

> chodzi Ci o diodę wskazującą stan ?


Tak.

----------


## Sztywniak

ktoś już o to pytał na forum Fibaro, więc zacytuje sam siebie : 
"Możesz poprzez montaż diody sygnalizacyjnej (pod Ox) wskazać czy wyjście jest włączone czy nie ale czy scena jest aktywna, to już nie, bo to tak trochę nie ma związku. 
Można to sobie oczywiście odpowiednio oprogramować. 
Jak włączysz i jest napięcie na Ox to dioda świeci, uruchamia się scena. Scena zanim się skończy wyłącza Ox 
lub robisz wirtualkę, która monitoruje przyciski z sygnalizatorami i uruchomione sceny. Dzięki takiej wirtualce nawet jak scena się przerwie z powodu błędu, to Ty to zobaczysz bo wirtualka wygasi diodę poprzez wyłączenie Ox."

----------


## Andrzey_

> ]ktoś już o to pytał na forum Fibaro


Tak to ja pytałem  :wink:  Warto by dopisać do zalet samo Forum Fibaro, gdzie udziela się bardzo dużo osób. Zdziwiło mnie tutaj forum KNX, które praktycznie nie ma aktywności.




> ]Możesz poprzez montaż diody sygnalizacyjnej (pod Ox) ....


Jest to rozwiązanie jednak bardziej jako obejście problemu, trochę taka samoróbka by wyszła i kłopot gdy mamy więcej przycisków. Tutaj KNX wygrywa z takimi przyciskami jak np. ABB Triton 1

----------


## Sztywniak

> Jest to rozwiązanie jednak bardziej jako obejście problemu, trochę taka samoróbka by wyszła i kłopot gdy mamy więcej przycisków. Tutaj KNX wygrywa z takimi przyciskami jak np. ABB Triton 1


albo te z Giry , przepiękne  :wink:

----------


## Andrzey_

> albo te z Giry , przepiękne


Dokładnie, jeszcze ładniejsze.

----------


## Sztywniak

teraz mi się przypomniało że są takie przyciski które pokazują stan : Vitrum
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLrWekqTq4A

wydaje mi się że z Merten-a tez widziałem wielofunkcyjne z podświetleniem stanu.
Podwójne widziałem na z-wave.pl

Takie jak ABB Triton gdzieś widziałem ale to nie był włącznik(jako Node) tylko controller.
Jak go gdzieś trafię to Ci podeślę.
Ewentualnie zainstaluj KNX-owe i zintegruj z Fibaro  :wink: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukUhIYRvJUI

----------


## Andrzey_

Vitrum wygląda ładnie, ciekawe jak w działaniu.




> Ewentualnie zainstaluj KNX-owe i zintegruj z Fibaro


Poważnie zastanawiam się nad czymś innym, czy w nowym domu nie zrobić sobie instalacji KNX i zastosować centralkę Fibaro. Zyskuję to co najlepsze w KNX, a jednocześnie prostote i wygodę Fibaro.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Vitrum wygląda ładnie, ciekawe jak w działaniu.
> Poważnie zastanawiam się nad czymś innym, czy w nowym domu nie zrobić sobie instalacji KNX i zastosować centralkę Fibaro. Zyskuję to co najlepsze w KNX, a jednocześnie prostote i wygodę Fibaro.


gdybym miał taką możliwość, to bym to zrobił. Jak ja instalowałem Fibaro, to była inna epoka, niestety.

----------


## Andrzey_

> gdybym miał taką możliwość, to bym to zrobił. Jak ja instalowałem Fibaro, to była inna epoka, niestety.


Bardzo możliwe, iż tak zrobię. Póki co muszę bardziej poznać ten temat.

----------


## El*ontro

> Poważnie zastanawiam się nad czymś innym, czy w nowym domu nie zrobić sobie instalacji KNX i zastosować centralkę Fibaro. Zyskuję to co najlepsze w KNX, a jednocześnie prostote i wygodę Fibaro.


Jeżeli chcesz mieć faktycznie dobrze zrobiona instalację,  to lepiej pozostań przy samym KNX. Program do konfiguracji może nie jest super intuicyjny, ale bardzo mądrze ktoś to wymyślił. Tylu producentów i wszystko działa razem.
Ewentualnie możesz zlecić komuś samo uruchomienie instalacji, a później sam będziesz wprowadzał zmiany lub zrobi to ta osoba zależnie od Twoich potrzeb. 
Możesz też zastosować jakiś serwer wizualizacji, który da dodatkowe możliwości.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak zobaczyłem interfejs programu ETS dla KNXa to wygląda to strasznie. Ma się uczycie patrzenia na programy, które powstawały 15 lat temu i termin usablity był obcy. Co więcej, trzeba za niego zapłacić


To oprogramowanie Fibaro jest za darmo? Może daj mi link to sobie protestuję to oprogramowanie.




> i nie zauważyłem aby działał pod inny system niż Windows.


A oprogramowanie fibaro działa tylko na linuksie i co z tego?



> Zalety:
> - brak kabli, więc można zamontować Fibaro w dowolnym momencie
> 
> Wady:
> - bezprzewodowość - czyli podatność na brak komunikacji tzw. "umarlaki" szczególnie drażniące przy urządzeniach bateryjnych, mimo czujek ruchu to alarmu bym na tym nie oparł


Może się na coś zdecydujesz? W końcu bezprzewodowość jest zaletą czy wadą? 
Dla mnie odpowiedź jest prosta bardzo dobrze że jest, ale należy jej unikać jak ognia.
Osobiście nie słyszałem, aby w KNX RF (bezprzewodowe moduły KNX) występowały jakiekolwiek problemy z łącznością.




> - brak aktualnego stanu na włącznikach jak np. w KNX


Zapomniałeś tylko dodać, że kontrolka może wskazywać stan czegokolwiek w systemie np. niezamkniętej bramy czy furtki i nie musi być powiązane ze stanem włącznika.
Może też być podświetleniem włącznika




> jak i otworzenia bramy wjazdowej i do garażu kurierowi.


Oczywiście jak jesteś w domy, bo osobiście nie znam kuriera, który ci zostawi przesyłkę bez pisemnego potwierdzenia odbioru.




> W prosty sposób możesz zakłócić elementy  wykonawcze fibaro urządzeniem za 30 zł. Co dla mnie jest niedopuszczalne  a  tym bardziej jak ktos przez fibaro steruje piecem co .


I jak zakłóci ci element wykonawczy, który steruje CO, to co się stanie? Nie wyłączy ci się piec jak będziesz wychodził z domu? Czy może jak będziesz wracał to się nie włączy? Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo takiego zdarzenia?
Prędzej nie będziesz miał światła 1000 razy niż ktoś wyda 30 zł, żeby zakłócić ci działanie twojego ID.




> Ewentualnie zainstaluj KNX-owe i zintegruj z Fibaro


Po co? Skoro jest wiele ciekawych i DARMOWYCH rozwiązań, a płatne i tak na ogół przewyższają, to co ma fibaro.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Po co? Skoro jest wiele ciekawych i DARMOWYCH rozwiązań, a płatne i tak na ogół przewyższają, to co ma fibaro.


może nie zauważyłeś ale tam był emotikon
Pomysł jest bezsensowny z innego powodu, a mianowicie poprzez wymóg konfiguracji KNX-a poprzez ETC.
Największa zaleta Fibaro straciłaby swoją rolę.
Całą konfigurację, aktualizację firmware modułów, powiązania, asocjacje, szablony, sceny  robisz w bardzo wygodny sposób z jednego miejsca zdalnie.
Niestety integrując KNX z Fibaro nie da się tego sposobu konfiguracji przenieść na KNX, bo on wymaga ETS-a.
Kolega Andrzey_ wymieniając zalety nie napisał właśnie o tej najważniejszej. Łatwość instalacji i konfiguracji.
Jeśli chcę zmienić sposób działania jakiegoś włącznika, dołożyć żeby czujnik ruchu włączał 2 inne lampy, zmienić żeby zimą rolety dachowe się nie otwierały to w bardzo prosty sposób , w ciągu 5 minut to sobie wyklikam.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pomysł jest bezsensowny z innego powodu, a mianowicie poprzez wymóg konfiguracji KNX-a poprzez ETC.


Owszem ale tylko w przypadku, kiedy to co będzie wychodziło z fibaro będzie sprzeczne z tym co jest zaprogramowane w modułach KNX.




> Największa zaleta Fibaro straciłaby swoją rolę.
> Całą konfigurację,* aktualizację firmware modułów*, powiązania, asocjacje, szablony, sceny  robisz w bardzo wygodny sposób z jednego miejsca zdalnie.


Bycie testerem niekończącej się wersji beta nazywasz zaletą?
Na palcach jednej ręki mogę policzyć aktualizacje firmware jakichkolwiek modułów jakie  wyszły w ciągu 25 lat.
Aktualizacje są potrzebne w przypadku niedopracowanych produktów.
Ile razy zdarzały się w historii motoryzacji aktualizacje np. firmware w silnikach?
Zdarzały się co prawda aktualizacje w sterowaniu poduszek powietrznych, ale również sporadycznie.
Jakimś cudem w KNX bez aktualizacji firmware moduł z 1990 roku będzie działał z modułem KNX RF z 2015 czy 2020 roku.




> Kolega Andrzey_ wymieniając zalety nie napisał właśnie o tej najważniejsze. Łatwość instalacji i konfiguracji.


Uczenie się języka programowania LUA nazywasz zaletą?
Wszystko wydaje się proste, jak już się to opanuje.




> Jeśli chcę zmienić sposób działania jakiegoś włącznika, dołożyć żeby czujnik ruchu włączał 2 inne lampy, zmienić żeby zimą rolety dachowe się nie otwierały to w bardzo prosty sposób , w ciągu 5 minut to sobie wyklikam.


Czyli tyle samo ci zajmie czasu co z pod darmowego ETS-a.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Bycie testerem niekończącej się wersji beta nazywasz zaletą?
> Na palcach jednej ręki mogę policzyć aktualizacje firmware jakichkolwiek modułów jakie  wyszły w ciągu 25 lat.
> Aktualizacje są potrzebne w przypadku niedopracowanych produktów.


To jest inna technologia niż 25 lat temu. Te urządzenia sprzed 25 lat są bardzo proste i zmiana firmware z wyjątkiem poprawy ewentualnych błędów nic by nie dała.
Wraz z aktualizacją firmware Fibaro dodaje do modułów nowe funkcjonalności.
W taki sposób została dodana np funkcjonalność uruchamiania scen poprzez wielokrotne naciśniecie drugiego przycisku na włączniku i inne.
Ktoś kto kupił moduł rok temu posiada wszystkie aktualne funkcje i otrzyma te które zostaną opracowane w przyszłości.




> Ile razy zdarzały się w historii motoryzacji aktualizacje np. firmware w silnikach?
> Zdarzały się co prawda aktualizacje w sterowaniu poduszek powietrznych, ale również sporadycznie.


przepraszam za wycieczkę osobista ale czy Ty miałeś kiedykolwiek nowy samochód na gwarancji ??
Nie zdarzyło mi się jeszcze, żeby któryś z moich samochodów nie miał robionej aktualizacji firmware sterującego silnikiem.
Może po prostu serwis Cię nie informował i to zrobił. Producenci samochodów szczególnie korzystają z tej możliwości i dopracowują firmware, tak długo jak silnik jest w sprzedaży.




> Jakimś cudem w KNX bez aktualizacji firmware moduł z 1990 roku będzie działał z modułem KNX RF z 2015 czy 2020 roku.


dobrze wiesz że nie o to chodzi, manipulujesz. Włączniki u mojej babci w piwnicy mają ponad 40 lat i nadal współpracują z obecną instalacją elektryczną.




> Uczenie się języka programowania LUA nazywasz zaletą?
> Wszystko wydaje się proste, jak już się to opanuje.


ktoś pisał o LUA ? konfiguracja scen i urządzeń w Fibaro jest bardzo prosta i nie wymaga znajomości LUA.
Dopiero jeżeli chcesz zrobić coś bardziej zaawansowanego, to masz możliwość zrobienia tego w LUA.
Znowu dopisujesz rzeczy których nie pisałem. Taka dyskusja jest bezsensowna.

----------


## Andrzey_

> To oprogramowanie Fibaro jest za darmo? Może daj mi link to sobie protestuję to oprogramowanie.


Jeżeli kupuję centralkę Fibaro to mogę jej używać, nie potrzebuję do tego dedykowanego oprogramowania jak w KNX. To tak, jakbym kupił samochód, ale do jego używania potrzebował dedykowanego oprogramowania. Jak kupuję router konfiguruję go po WWW. Jak kupuję Firewalla to też mam wejście WWW. Jak mam serwer Synology, to także otrzymuję WWW. To staje się normą i uważam to za zaletę Fibaro. Oprogramowanie ma bardzo duży wpływ na produkt.




> A oprogramowanie fibaro działa tylko na linuksie i co z tego.


Kolega myli system na jakim pracuje Fibaro, z systemem na jakim pracuje użytkownik. Istotne dla odbiorcy jest to, jak może użyć zakupionego produktu. Dzięki temu, iż interface jest przez WWW, to może go sobie skonfigurować na wszystkim co ma przeglądarkę WWW. Równie dobrze przez TV.




> Może się na coś zdecydujesz? W końcu bezprzewodowość jest zaletą czy wadą? 
> Dla mnie odpowiedź jest prosta bardzo dobrze że jest, ale należy jej unikać jak ognia.
> Osobiście nie słyszałem, aby w KNX RF (bezprzewodowe moduły KNX) występowały jakiekolwiek problemy z łącznością.


Jedno nie wyklucza drugiego.




> Oczywiście jak jesteś w domy, bo osobiście nie znam kuriera, który ci zostawi przesyłkę bez pisemnego potwierdzenia odbioru..


Każdy ma inne doświadczenia życiowe. To samo dotyczy też potrzeb.

----------


## rafhi

Witam, forumowiczów to mój pierwszy post na tym forum. Nieukrywam,  iż wzburzyła mnie ta dyskusja jaka jest tu prowadzona przez kilku użytkowników - w poszukiwaniu ciekawych informacji rozbudowujących moje informacje na temat produktu Fibaro na 5 stron , 4 to jakaś masakryczna jadka przepełniona jadem i butą co poniektórych userów - aż się odechciewa tego czytać .... strata czasu. 

Ostatnia strona wzbudza jednak nadzieję na konstruktywne wypowiedzi więc taki mały apel rozmawiajmy tu na temat jak w pierwszym założycielskim poście  :smile:  Byłbym wdzięczny.

Na temat KNX to chyba gdzieś indziej. 

Po krótce, jestem po polibudzie z dużą dozą automatyki i nie ma co ukrywać to mnie jara  :wink:  (aczkolwiek od paru lat jestem poza praktyką niestety) no ale pomimo tego pracuje w fimie o bardzo rozbudowanym dziale automatyki gdzie nasi automatycy tworzą wysoko zaawansowane systemu wizualizacji dla obiektów przemysłowych... 

Ostatnio będac zajaranym tematem "inteligentny dom" natrafiłem na Fibaro... na pierwszy rzut oka odrazu się urzekłem - to proste, przyjemne i idealne dla mnie. Po głębszych zapoznaniach także na forum samego fibaro - trochę tych wad jednak jest, ale nie na tyle by mnie z mojego "zajarania" wybić  :wink:  

Ze względu iż wyznaje zasade prostota ułatwia życie uważam że ten system jest nad wymiar dobrze skomponowany dla domów jednorodzinnych nawet nowobudowanych ( gdzie jest rzesza userów którzy zawsze powiedzą kładz kabel...no tak a co z kosztami ?) 

Same koszty Fibaro tez wyglądają bardzo ciekawie  :smile:  przede wszystkim modułowośc, co przy budowie domu jest dla mnie istotna ponieważ nie muszę odrazu inwestować 20-30 tys w instalacje, a mogę wyznaczyć sobie priorytet uzbrajania domu  :wink:  Np robię  salon , kuchnie a resztę jak się już człowiek otrząsnie z wydanych pieniędzy na budowę całej hawiry  :smile: 

Rozmawiałem ze swoim szwagrem na temat jego opinii o tym systemie ( właśnie instalatorem KNX) potrafił zarzucić systemowi to co każdy czyli:

- kabel to kabel, a bezprzewodówka działa jak chce
- brak tu naprawdę inteligencji  a co za tym idzie oszczędności które niby daje KNX

No i to są dwa główne zarzuty które i tu na forum sie pojawiły w mniejszym lub większym stopniu. Ale jako że dosyć często w zyciu miałem doczynienia z bezprzewodowością uważam że dobrze skomponowana sieć bezprzewodowa może być równa przewodowej  :wink:  zresztą czasem szkoda tej kasy która w murach jest utopiona. Z drugiej strony niech ktoś wskaże jakie oszczędności przynosi mi dom inteligenty w systemie KNX, chętnie przeczytam wprost od myślników prawdziwe namacalne korzyści  :smile: 

W całym temacie ciekawiło mnie dlaczego z jednej strony fibaro robi takie wrażenie na przeciętnym Kowalskim i tu na pewno wpływ na to ma perfekcyjny marketing i pozycjonowanie marki na rynku (lecz świecidełka to nie to co mnie przyciąga) a z drugiej niechęc co niektórych znawców tematyki... Jak zauważyłem w dużej mierze ta niechęć wynika z prostej przyczyny ..firma Fibaro zrobiło rozwiazanie typu Do it yourself z pominięciem instalatorów - przynajmniej jeżeli chodzi o kogoś kto chociaż trochę potrafi się poruszać w temacie automatyki i elektryki bez specjalnie wielkich uprawnień i szkoleń.
Być może to iż tak do końca nie idzie na tym zarobić - instalatorom tego typu rozwiązań krzyżuje trochę szyki. A ja myślę że przecież jezeli ktoś chce instalacje na full wypasie to zrobi KNX za  50 tys bo go poprostu na to stać i ma tam jakieś lepsze rozwiazania które inwestorowi pasują, jednak gdy ktoś chce zrobić coś do 10 tys. wezmie Figaro oszczędzając na przewodach, kosztach instalacji i zyskując miły interfejs z podstawowymi funkcjami takim jak daje knx. Dodatkowo przecież firm zrzeszonych w Z-wave jest cała masa ok. 60 ciu wieć można kupować urządzenie innych producentów i bedą współpracować z centralą HC2. 

Także moim skromnym zdaniem jest to wybór powiedzmy między mercedesem a np. vw - jedno i drugie jezdzi , ma zbliżone funkcje, podobne działa, różnice są często znikome - w jakości akurat bym nie upatrywał różnic, co być może w dodatkowych bajerach - tylko zadajmy sobie pytanie czy dla małego bajeru jesteśmy w stanie wydać ileś tam więc tysiaków ?

Mam nadzieję że dowiem sie tutaj od forumowiczów  ciekawych informacji, takich jak np jak zwiększyć swobodę montazu takich elementów na etapie budowania domu, czyli co przewidzieć by pózniej czerpać kolejne korzyść z systemu Fibaro?  Czy ktoś ma może jakiś fajny własny projekt opracowany np na dom jednorodzinny z algorytmem scen i systematyki działania ? Chętnie wymienię opinie i byc może ktoś mi otworzy oczy na dodatkowe funkcje czy też wady bo te także w tej technologi oczywiście są   :smile:

----------


## Sztywniak

Myślę że głównym powodem wyboru jest łatwość instalacji i rozbudowy.
Nie zgodzę się jednak z Twoim stwierdzeniem odnośnie bezprzewodówki. Kabel to zawsze kabel.
Co do kosztów, to nie wiem dlaczego wszyscy porównują Fibaro z KNX. Przecież jest tyle innych systemów o wiele tańszych od KNX-a mogących zaspokoić potrzeby domowników.
Coraz częściej odnoszę wrażenie że jestem tu chyba jedynym użytkownikiem.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Witam,


Witamy  :wink: 
i odpowiadam:

1.
Dokładnie tak jak napisał Sztywniak, ta bezprzewodowość zawodzi. Jest to bardzo drażniące, że coś Ci nie działa. Przecież nawet taka pralka, podczas wirowania może mieć ogromny wpływ na radiówki. Pomijam już fakt nie do końca zbadanego wpływu na zdrowie.

2.
Brak jest możliwości ręcznej konfiguracji sieci w Fibaro, to nie jest WiFi. Dopiero niedawno dodano diagnostyke z-wave i to i tak ubogą. Można niby odbudować routing sieci, ale nie wiesz jak jest zbudowany. Gdyby Fibaro miało moduły przewodowe, to nawet bym nie szukał innego rozwiązania.

3.
Mimo, iż bardzo mi się podoba filozofia Fibaro, wykonanie ich produktów, sposób konfiguracji i nowszego podejścia (bardziej user friendly) to jednak oczekuję od systemu pewności jaką daje kabel. Tak samo w obecnym domu, mimo że mam WiFi to używam w większości połączeń po kablu. Radio poza zawodnością, ma też gorsze latency, o czym mało kiedy się wspomina, a porównuje jedynie prędkość. To tak jakby porównać prędkość maksymalną samochodu, jednak nie porównać przyspieszenia. Oczywiście jest to wada wszystkich rozwiązań bezprzewodowych.

4.
Urządzenia bateryjne (to nie tylko wina Fibaro) sa mocno wkurzające. Jak masz takich urządzeń więcej jak 20, to nagle się okazuje, iż co miesiąc wymieniasz baterie w 1-2 szt. Oczywiście baterie działają rok, jednak to nie znaczy, że wszystkie kończą żywot 1 stycznia. Pomyślisz, że 20 urządzeń to dużo? Policz okna, drzwi (sensory otwarcia) i termostaty. Tego się zbiera 2x więcej niż się nam wydaje. Ja tak samo myślałem jak robiłem w obecnym domu sieć ethernet. Dziś mam ponad 30 urządzeń w domu (tv, laptopy, tablety, kamery, sonos i inne) i nawet nie wiem kiedy to się stało. Dopiero jak DHCP na firewallu ustawiałem to się zdziwiłem. Teraz zamierzam do jednego pokoju prowadzić min. 3 skrętki.

Dalej w kwestii urządzeń bateryjnych: Nie można używać akumlatorków, bo rozładowują się w kilka dni, trzeba kupować tradycyjne baterie. Do takiego DoorSensora to masz 1/2 paluszka, trzeba to zamawiać bo nawet w sprzedaży nie ma i kosztuje 10x tyle co normalne paluszki. Urządenia bateryjne, wybudzają się co jakiś czas, a to oznacza, iż komunikacja ustaw mi tmp. 20C tu i teraz mi się nigdy nie udała.

5.
To ja między innymi poruszyłem tu temat KNXa, jako pewne porównanie do Fibaro. Do czegoś trzeba się odnieść. Oczywiście można by pomówić o innej radiówce jak zigbee.org. Jednak nie mam w tym doświadczenia. Tych technologii ostatnio powstaje bardzo dużo i trudno powiedzieć, która się utrzyma. Wiele jest też wspieranych przez wielu producentów. Chipsety są coraz tańsze, wiedza dostępna to i mamy wysyp nowinek. Wystarczy zobaczyć jakie cuda ludzie robią na KickStarterze. Będzie rewolucja i to cenowa, bo nawet Fibaro, już nie mówiąc o KNX są przewartościowane. Taki przekaźnik z chipsetem to nie jest nic niezwykłego by tyle kosztował.

6.
Przekaźniki w Fibaro potrafią się sklejać. Ponoś trzeba puknąć w taką kostkę i się odwiesza, problem w tym, iż bez demontażu włącznika nie da się tego zrobić.

7.
Zauważ, iż poza sterowaniem urządzeniami niemultimedialnymi (włączniki, bramy, zaworty itp.) coraz więcej jest urządzeń na sieci ethernet. To dość mocno zmienia podejście do automatyki w domu. Zmienia się filozofia potrzeb. W zasadzie to zapomnij o jakimkolwiek systemie bez serwera. Inaczej tego nie ogarniesz.

8.
Jeszcze jedno w temacie Fibaro, ale też KNX. To wiele klimatyzatorów, kotłów gazowych czy innych urządzeń niemultimedialnych żyje jeszcze w innej epoce, portów RS232. Tak, ja to czuję jako epoke dinozaurów. Nieliczne urządzenia mają jakieś eth i kosztują absurdalnie więcej. Do takich epokowych rozwiązań są moduły KNXa, które potrafią np. ustawić tmp. klimatyzatora czy też odczytać pewne wartości z kotła. Tego w Fibaro w prosty sposób nie zrobisz.

9.
Prawda też jest, iż soft Fibaro to ciągła BETA. Oczywiście jest też wersja "stabilna" jednak apetyt rośnie na coś więcej, więc każdy aktywniejszy użytkownik instaluje BETĘ, gdyż wspiera więcej urządzeń. Pamiętaj też, że nie musisz kupować centralki Fibaro, aby używać z-wave. Spotkałem na forum jeden przypadek, gdzie ktoś zainstalowało sobie www.indigodomo.com na MacMini i używał tego po tym jak wkurzył się na wolny rozwój softu Fibaro i brak wsparcia urządzeń, które chciał mieć.


Podsumowując, jeżeli masz już instalację elektryczną to będzie to dobre rozwiązanie mimo swoich wad. Jednak, tak jak ja, jeżeli zaczynasz budowę to rozglądasz się za czymś pewniejszym. Co łatwo konfigurować, jednak jak już ustawisz to staje się to tak naturalne i bezobsługowe, że zapominasz o istnieniu automatyki.

----------


## marecki_0luk1

> Coraz częściej odnoszę wrażenie że jestem tu chyba jedynym użytkownikiem.


*Sztywniak*  ja jeszcze swojego fibaro nie wywaliłem, więc jest nas dwóch  :big grin:

----------


## Sztywniak

> *Sztywniak*  ja jeszcze swojego fibaro nie wywaliłem, więc jest nas dwóch


u mnie powoli limity technologii zaczynają dawać o sobie znać, więc powoli myślę o jakiejś hybrydzie.

----------


## El*ontro

> Na temat KNX to chyba gdzieś indziej.


A kawałek dalej sam odnosisz się do KNX. Dlatego właśnie temat Fibaro będzie zawsze wiązał się z KNX - ludziom wydaje się, że to prawie to samo.




> Same koszty Fibaro tez wyglądają bardzo ciekawie  przede wszystkim modułowośc, co przy budowie domu jest dla mnie istotna ponieważ nie muszę odrazu inwestować 20-30 tys w instalacje, a mogę wyznaczyć sobie priorytet uzbrajania domu  Np robię  salon , kuchnie a resztę jak się już człowiek otrząsnie z wydanych pieniędzy na budowę całej hawiry


Zwykle jak się czegoś nie zrobi na początku, to później ciężko jest do tego wrócić.




> Rozmawiałem ze swoim szwagrem na temat jego opinii o tym systemie ( właśnie instalatorem KNX) potrafił zarzucić systemowi to co każdy czyli:
> 
> - kabel to kabel, a bezprzewodówka działa jak chce
> - brak tu naprawdę inteligencji  a co za tym idzie oszczędności które niby daje KNX


"Szwagier" to słuszny autorytet w każdej kwestii  :wink: 




> No i to są dwa główne zarzuty które i tu na forum sie pojawiły w mniejszym lub większym stopniu. Ale jako że dosyć często w zyciu miałem doczynienia z bezprzewodowością uważam że dobrze skomponowana sieć bezprzewodowa może być równa przewodowej


Ponieważ na końcu użyłeś właściwej emotikony nie będę tego komentował, po prostu potraktuję to jako żart.




> zresztą czasem szkoda tej kasy która w murach jest utopiona. Z drugiej strony niech ktoś wskaże jakie oszczędności przynosi mi dom inteligenty w systemie KNX, chętnie przeczytam wprost od myślników prawdziwe namacalne korzyści


Zaoszczędzisz na ogrzewaniu, z oświetleniem będzie trudniej bo i tak stosuje się już co raz częściej LED. Generalnie z tymi oszczędnościami jest trochę tak jak z lepszymi samochodami, bardziej chodzi o wygodę.




> W całym temacie ciekawiło mnie dlaczego z jednej strony fibaro robi takie wrażenie na przeciętnym Kowalskim i tu na pewno wpływ na to ma perfekcyjny marketing i pozycjonowanie marki na rynku (lecz świecidełka to nie to co mnie przyciąga) a z drugiej niechęc co niektórych znawców tematyki... Jak zauważyłem w dużej mierze ta niechęć wynika z prostej przyczyny ..firma Fibaro zrobiło rozwiazanie typu Do it yourself z pominięciem instalatorów - przynajmniej jeżeli chodzi o kogoś kto chociaż trochę potrafi się poruszać w temacie automatyki i elektryki bez specjalnie wielkich uprawnień i szkoleń.


Fibaro to w bardzo dużym stopniu marketing i może trochę technologii. Osobiście nie obawiam się konkurencji tej firmy w stosunku do KNX. To dwa różne rynki.




> Być może to iż tak do końca nie idzie na tym zarobić - instalatorom tego typu rozwiązań krzyżuje trochę szyki. A ja myślę że przecież jezeli ktoś chce instalacje na full wypasie to zrobi KNX za  50 tys bo go poprostu na to stać i ma tam jakieś lepsze rozwiazania które inwestorowi pasują, jednak gdy ktoś chce zrobić coś do 10 tys. wezmie Figaro oszczędzając na przewodach, kosztach instalacji i zyskując miły interfejs z podstawowymi funkcjami takim jak daje knx


.

A potem powie, że inteligenty dom jest bez sensu, bo jego genialne Fibaro miało być takie super.




> Dodatkowo przecież firm zrzeszonych w Z-wave jest cała masa ok. 60 ciu wieć można kupować urządzenie innych producentów i bedą współpracować z centralą HC2.


Zatrważająca ilość  :smile:  Z kompatybilnością między producentami też bywa różnie.




> Także moim skromnym zdaniem jest to wybór powiedzmy między mercedesem a np. vw - jedno i drugie jezdzi , ma zbliżone funkcje, podobne działa, różnice są często znikome - w jakości akurat bym nie upatrywał różnic, co być może w dodatkowych bajerach - tylko zadajmy sobie pytanie czy dla małego bajeru jesteśmy w stanie wydać ileś tam więc tysiaków ?


Jeżeli porównujesz to z samochodami, to bardziej pasuje: klimatyzacja w aucie klasy średniej vs. dodatkowy wiatraczek montowany w polonezie (bardzo popularny system chłodzenia w latach 80-90)

----------


## rafhi

Cytuje: "Ponieważ na końcu użyłeś właściwej emotikony nie będę tego komentował, po prostu potraktuję to jako żart."

Hmm, poczytaj http://antyweb.pl/wifi-802-11ac-meh-...ard-802-11ax/#

Lepsze zabezpieczenia, przepustowośc, mniejsza wrażliwośc na zakłócenia, nowe pasmo 5 ghz, mniejszy ruch - zoorientowanie na nowe inteligentne rozwiązania w domu... kabel mnie nie urzeka... każde urządzenie wytwarza a to pole elektryczne a to elektrycznomagnetyczne....co do szkodliwości prosze poczytajcie o propagacji fal jest sporo badań które jednoznacznie przekazują nam info co i jak wywiera wpływ na nasze zdrowie. Prędzej złapiemy coś przez "chemie"  w zupkach chińskich, sokach i dzisiejszych produktach  :wink: 


Cytuje: "Fibaro to w bardzo dużym stopniu marketing i może trochę technologii. Osobiście nie obawiam się konkurencji tej firmy w stosunku do KNX. To dwa różne rynki."

Co do marketingu masz rację ale hej czy bedziesz karał coś że potrafi się dobrze zareklamować ? Odwieczna walka w temacie trwa czy produkt z dobrym marketingiem to gniot , a nierozklemowany jest 2 x genialnieszy ? Każdy ma po to swój rozum by samemu stwierdzić co dla niego lepsze, ja nie lubię snikersa wolę grześki  :wink:   a czy snikers jest do niczego ? W obecnym czasie marketing ich działa super  :wink:  
Niedokońca z tym brakiem konkurencji - tak to stwierdzam - masz prawo wyboru na co się decydujesz. Od strony marketingu powiem ci tak skoro coś może być jakąś namiastką czegoś większego to wielu ludzi to kupi, więc co do technologii się zgodze co do konkurencji - wierz mi wielu by odeszło od KNX na poczet czegoś tańszego mniej może rozbudowanego ale dające funkcje załączenia i wyłączenia urządzeń, rolet itp itd.
.
Cytuje: "A potem powie, że inteligenty dom jest bez sensu, bo jego genialne Fibaro miało być takie super.[/QUOTE]


Kolego ale dlaczego ktoś ma mieć jakieś pretensje ? Przecież taki użytkownik fibaro mający świadomość co wybiera będzie zadowolony z jego funkcji i jego funkcjonalności która spełni jego oczekiwania. To że ja jeżdze np oplem i jestem z niego zadowolony a nie mam nowej audi (którą bym pewnie bardzo chciał)  w żaden sposób nie neguje użyteczności mojego opla  :wink:  



Cytuje: "Zatrważająca ilość  :smile:  Z kompatybilnością między producentami też bywa różnie."


Ze względu kolego na to iż jest to jednak młody system, to i tak jest to sporo firm... kolejny przykład auta produkuje się już od wieku a producentów masz....20-25 ?Nie jest to żaden argument ale to jak dla mnie  :smile:  O kompatybilności się nie wypowiem - muszę sam faktycznie to sprawdzić  :smile:  ale nie ma powodów negatywizować podejścia  :wink:  

ps. przepraszam tych firm jest ponoć 300 - sprawdziłem w necie, moj błąd....

Cytuje: "jeżeli porównujesz to z samochodami, to bardziej pasuje: klimatyzacja w aucie klasy średniej vs. dodatkowy wiatraczek montowany w polonezie (bardzo popularny system chłodzenia w latach 80-90''

bez przesady, bardzo nietrafne, knx jak i fibaro właczy ci urzadzenia typu zraszacze,światła, poinformuje o wejściu do domu,otworzy bramę ....a wiatraczek w polonezie a klima to zupełnie inna funkcjonalność zwłaszcza latem  :wink:

----------


## El*ontro

> Hmm, poczytaj http://antyweb.pl/wifi-802-11ac-meh-...ard-802-11ax/#
> 
> Lepsze zabezpieczenia, przepustowośc, mniejsza wrażliwośc na zakłócenia, nowe pasmo 5 ghz, mniejszy ruch - zoorientowanie na nowe inteligentne rozwiązania w domu... kabel mnie nie urzeka... każde urządzenie wytwarza a to pole elektryczne a to elektrycznomagnetyczne....co do szkodliwości prosze poczytajcie o propagacji fal jest sporo badań które jednoznacznie przekazują nam info co i jak wywiera wpływ na nasze zdrowie. Prędzej złapiemy coś przez "chemie"  w zupkach chińskich, sokach i dzisiejszych produktach


Miałem styczność z kilkoma bezprzewodowymi standardami bezprzewodowymi w automatyce domowej i zawsze jest problem z zasięgiem lub niepewnym działaniem. 






> Co do marketingu masz rację ale hej czy bedziesz karał coś że potrafi się dobrze zareklamować ? Odwieczna walka w temacie trwa czy produkt z dobrym marketingiem to gniot , a nierozklemowany jest 2 x genialnieszy ? Każdy ma po to swój rozum by samemu stwierdzić co dla niego lepsze, ja nie lubię snikersa wolę grześki   a czy snikers jest do niczego ? W obecnym czasie marketing ich działa super  
> Niedokońca z tym brakiem konkurencji - tak to stwierdzam - masz prawo wyboru na co się decydujesz. Od strony marketingu powiem ci tak skoro coś może być jakąś namiastką czegoś większego to wielu ludzi to kupi, więc co do technologii się zgodze co do konkurencji - wierz mi wielu by odeszło od KNX na poczet czegoś tańszego mniej może rozbudowanego ale dające funkcje załączenia i wyłączenia urządzeń, rolet itp itd.


Nie twierdzę, że marketing to coś złego. Ale marketing niepoparty technologią jest już problemem.
Akurat moje doświadczenia są trochę inne, co raz więcej osób w zwykłych domach myślą o instalacji KNX. Kiedyś był to produkt zarezerwowany dla najbogatszych. Więc może jednak wzrasta świadomość wśród inwestorów.
.




> Kolego ale dlaczego ktoś ma mieć jakieś pretensje ? Przecież taki użytkownik fibaro mający świadomość co wybiera będzie zadowolony z jego funkcji i jego funkcjonalności która spełni jego oczekiwania. To że ja jeżdze np oplem i jestem z niego zadowolony a nie mam nowej audi (którą bym pewnie bardzo chciał)  w żaden sposób nie neguje użyteczności mojego opla


Przecież wg producenta i instalatorów Fibaro jest czymś nowocześniejszym, lepszym i w ogóle naj... A użytkownik w to uwierzy, bo ma zapłacić mniej za coś lepszego - idealna sprawa. Rozczarowanie przychodzi później.





> Ze względu kolego na to iż jest to jednak młody system, to i tak jest to sporo firm... kolejny przykład auta produkuje się już od wieku a producentów masz....20-25 ?Nie jest to żaden argument ale to jak dla mnie  O kompatybilności się nie wypowiem - muszę sam faktycznie to sprawdzić  ale nie ma powodów negatywizować podejścia  
> 
> ps. przepraszam tych firm jest ponoć 300 - sprawdziłem w necie, moj błąd....


300 firm to już faktycznie lepiej, ale ile z tych produktów jest dostępnych w Polsce? Z resztą może nie chodzi aż tak bardzo o ilość, tylko o to, czy bo zniknięciu jednego producenta będę mógł uzupełnić instalację produktami innej firmy. A także, czy będę miał wybór w kwestii np. wyglądu termostatów.





> bez przesady, bardzo nietrafne, knx jak i fibaro właczy ci urzadzenia typu zraszacze,światła, poinformuje o wejściu do domu,otworzy bramę ....a wiatraczek w polonezie a klima to zupełnie inna funkcjonalność zwłaszcza latem


Światło włączy też zwykły włącznik. To też inteligentny system?

----------


## kasprzyk

> ... kabel mnie nie urzeka... każde urządzenie wytwarza a to pole elektryczne a to elektrycznomagnetyczne....co do szkodliwości prosze poczytajcie o propagacji fal jest sporo badań które jednoznacznie przekazują nam info co i jak wywiera wpływ na nasze zdrowie. Prędzej złapiemy coś przez "chemie"  w zupkach chińskich, sokach i dzisiejszych produktach


Moja babcia ś.p też uważała, że w takich przewodach to diabły siedzą, w bardziej teraźniejszych czasach jako ostatnia w bloku sobie domofon założyła, a z opowiadań żony słyszałem, że teściowa, jak tylko nadchodziła burza pakowała już walizki do ucieczki...  :wink: 



> Cytuje: "Fibaro to w bardzo dużym stopniu marketing i może trochę technologii. Osobiście nie obawiam się konkurencji tej firmy w stosunku do KNX. To dwa różne rynki."
> 
> Co do marketingu masz rację ale hej czy bedziesz karał coś że potrafi się dobrze zareklamować ? Odwieczna walka w temacie trwa czy produkt z dobrym marketingiem to gniot , a nierozklemowany jest 2 x genialnieszy ? Każdy ma po to swój rozum by samemu stwierdzić co dla niego lepsze, ja nie lubię snikersa wolę grześki   a czy snikers jest do niczego ? W obecnym czasie marketing ich działa super


Przeczytałem Twoje błyskotliwe wypowiedzi - całkiem ładnie to wyszło. Niestety nie przekonałeś mnie do siebie - w sensie, że nie widzę tu kogoś, kto obiektywnie spojrzał na problem, tylko osobę która w dość oczywisty sposób próbuje ratować ten wątek. Jeżeli ktoś miałby przekonać mnie do tego systemu, to byłby to kolega Sztywniak, który w sposób sensowny i poukładany podchodzi do tematu.
Osobiście nie oceniam firm, kontrahentów, po ich marketingu sprzedaży, tylko po sposobie podejścia w sytuacjach problemowych, awaryjnych, czyli takich w których klient nie pozostaje sam sobie z problemem który zakupił. 
Do tej pory źródłem negatywnych opinii z których wnioski ja wyciągałem - były np. serwisy www - ja nie jestem z tych, którzy usłyszą coś o sąsiadce pod sklepem i powielają opinię na całym mieście  :wink:  Niestety po raz pierwszy miałem "przyjemność" w realu zobaczyć jak to faktycznie funkcjonuje - a raczej usłyszeć od niezadowolonego - czytaj: wściekłego klienta - jakie podejście do problemu mają instalatorzy (serwis, sprzedawca - nie wiem kto konkretnie na jakich zasadach montował, konfigurował ten system) Na początku przed montażem telefon za telefonem czy już mogą wchodzić zakładać, teraz się role odwróciły - niestety telefon po drugiej stronie w większości przypadków milczy. Klient sam jest skłonny resetować, włączać, wyłączać, robić wszystkie rzeczy który jako laik potrafi wykonać bez fizycznej obecności serwisu - niestety, jak to określił mają go obecnie "gdzieś". Próba dodzwonienia się to pasmo milczących telefonów lub odpowiedzi które do niczego nie są mu potrzebne. Nie będę rozpisywał się w szczegółach - być może ta osoba sama tu zawita.
Jesteś młody, po studiach, pełen entuzjazmu - bardzo dobrze, jednak nie zaczynaj swojej kariery od produktu z którym nie masz żadnego doświadczenia, bo możesz szybko spalić na panewkach  :wink: 
Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> ps. przepraszam tych firm jest ponoć 300 - sprawdziłem w necie, moj błąd....


Ilość firm jest ważna, ale od ilości ważniejsza jest jakość firm biorących udział w przedsięwzięciu.
W z-wave nie ma praktycznie znanych graczy.
350 członkiem KNX jest LG
Po drugie nie wszystkie urządzenia członków z-wave działają ze sobą, co w przypadku KNX nie zdarzyło się NIGDY.




> Cytuje: "Ponieważ na końcu użyłeś właściwej  emotikony nie będę tego komentował, po prostu potraktuję to jako żart."
> 
> Hmm, poczytaj http://antyweb.pl/wifi-802-11ac-meh-szykujcie-sie-na-dziesieciokrotnie-szybszy-standard-802-11ax/#
> 
> Lepsze zabezpieczenia, przepustowośc, mniejsza wrażliwośc na zakłócenia,  nowe pasmo 5 ghz, mniejszy ruch - zoorientowanie na nowe inteligentne  rozwiązania w domu... kabel mnie nie urzeka...


Masz lepszą przepustowość? Zapomniałeś tylko podzielić ten wynik przez dwa, bo przy radiówce nie można jednocześnie nadawać i odbierać.
Ja obecnie bez żadnej filozofii według sposobu liczenia dla przewodówki mam 2GHz,  o promieniowaniu nie mam pojęcia bo kable mam ekranowane.

Zresztą jakie to ma znaczenie skoro Z-wave nie ma takich parametrów i mieć nie będzie. Dodatkowo po co ci 10GHz skoro żeby włączyć światło potrzebny jest JEDEN bit.

Chcesz sobie montować bezprzewodówkę to sobie montuj.
Przewód KNX dla 200 m domu kosztuje od 250-500 zł. Jakbym musiał to 50 m też by wystarczyło czyli góra stówka.
KNX jako jedyny system potrafi działać na specjalnej, skrętce, sieci LAN, sieci zasilającej 230V i oczywiście BEZPRZEWODÓWCE.




> wierz mi wielu by odeszło od KNX na poczet czegoś  tańszego mniej może rozbudowanego *ale dające funkcje załączenia i  wyłączenia urządzeń, rolet* itp itd.


Naprawdę wierzysz w te swoje brednie? 
Naprawdę wierzysz, że ktoś kto założył sterownik KNX wymieni go na z-wave?
Naprawdę wierzysz, że wśród ponad 7 000 certyfikowanych urządzeń nie ma sterownika rolet? Są i to nie tylko rolet, ale i ŻALUZJI.
Naprawdę wierzysz, że urządzenie mniej rozbudowane będzie potrafiło więcej niż sterownik KNX dedykowany do konkretnego pieca?



Nie wiem jakie studia kończyłeś, ale zmień pracę.
Zdaje się, że na wszystkich uczelniach wyższych w programach naukowych od automatyki i elektryki jest KNX, więc jakim cudem cię ominął?





> Będzie rewolucja i to cenowa, bo nawet Fibaro,  już nie mówiąc o KNX są przewartościowane. Taki przekaźnik z chipsetem  to nie jest nic niezwykłego by tyle kosztował.


Będzie rewolucja i to cenowa, bo nawet twoja pensja jest przewartościowana. To co robisz to nie jest nic niezwykłego by tyle kosztowało.

Rozumiem, że od pierwszego stycznia poprosisz szefa o obniżkę pensji, zgodnie ze swoimi mądrościami.

Załóż projekt na starterkicie i produkuj urządzenia tanie, a będziesz milionerem. Wiesz jak to zrobić i czego użytkownicy potrzebują. Zrób to samemu, a nie mówisz nam co mamy zrobić.

Ceny ustalają klienci, my tylko mówimy za ile mogą daną rzecz mieć i oni albo uznają, że jest to dobra cena albo nie.
Ciekawe jak to jest zatrudniać komunistę? Ja bym się bał.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Ilość firm jest ważna, ale od ilości ważniejsza jest jakość firm biorących udział w przedsięwzięciu.
> W z-wave nie ma praktycznie znanych graczy.
> 350 członkiem KNX jest LG


LG jest członkiem z-wave alliance i to bodajże od 2012r. Tu akurat kolega się myli. Fanatyzm technologiczny nie jest wskazany. Kodak do końca się zapierał, iż klisza to przyszłość fotografii, a cyfrówki to tylko moda. Każda technologia ma swoje wady i zalety. Kwestia co komu bardziej pasuje.




> Będzie rewolucja i to cenowa, bo nawet twoja pensja jest przewartościowana. To co robisz to nie jest nic niezwykłego by tyle kosztowało.
> 
> Rozumiem, że od pierwszego stycznia poprosisz szefa o obniżkę pensji, zgodnie ze swoimi mądrościami.
> 
> Załóż projekt na starterkicie i produkuj urządzenia tanie, a będziesz milionerem. Wiesz jak to zrobić i czego użytkownicy potrzebują. Zrób to samemu, a nie mówisz nam co mamy zrobić.
> 
> Ceny ustalają klienci, my tylko mówimy za ile mogą daną rzecz mieć i oni albo uznają, że jest to dobra cena albo nie.
> Ciekawe jak to jest zatrudniać komunistę? Ja bym się bał.


Odniosę się do meritum, obelgi zignoruję gdyż nie wnoszą nic do tematu.

W dziedzinie nowych technologii jest od lat deflacja, więc uważasz iż ceny nie polecą w dół? Uważasz, iż obecne ceny są na tyle atrakcyjne, iż taki KNX czy nawet Fibaro jest stosowany w co drugim domu? Pierwsze komputery też były drogie i kupowane przez głównie majętnych pasjonatów. To kwestia czasu, gdzie ceny polecą w dół. Konkurencja robi swoje. Widać to nawet po modułach z KNX, gdzie produkty polskiej firmy są tańsze. Fibaro też można kupić z 15-20% rabatu, szczególnie na switche i dimmery. To nie są czasy, gdzie technologia była mało dostępna, a poszczególne podzespoły drogie. Mniejsze ceny nie oznaczają wcale strat producentów, odbiją to sobie z nawiązką przy większej sprzedaży.

http://www.roelbroersma.nl/2009/11/0...ira-homeserver - na tym przykładzie, widać ile % to wartość takiego serwera, a ile to reszta. Potrafię jeszcze zrozumieć koszt wytworzenia oprogramowania, to pewna wiedza. Jednak sam sprzęt i samo KNX, jak sam wielokrotnie wspominałeś nie zmienił się od lat. Tak więc, przynajmniej podstawowe moduły powinny kosztować dużo mniej.

To że akurat problem ceny Ciebie czy mnie nie dotyczy, nie oznacza iż to samo jest z większością osób, które interesują się tym tematem.

----------


## Andrzey_

> http://antyweb.pl/wifi-802-11ac-meh-szykujcie-sie-na-dziesieciokrotnie-szybszy-standard-802-11ax/#[/url]
> 
> Lepsze zabezpieczenia, przepustowośc, mniejsza wrażliwośc na zakłócenia, nowe pasmo 5 ghz, mniejszy ruch - zoorientowanie na nowe inteligentne rozwiązania w domu... kabel mnie nie urzeka... każde urządzenie wytwarza a to pole elektryczne a to elektrycznomagnetyczne....co do szkodliwości prosze poczytajcie o propagacji fal jest sporo badań które jednoznacznie przekazują nam info co i jak wywiera wpływ na nasze zdrowie. Prędzej złapiemy coś przez "chemie"  w zupkach chińskich, sokach i dzisiejszych produktach


Jaki jest pobór prądu takiego urządzenia? Jak chcesz mieć dobry system automatyki domowej to jest to istotne ogniwo w całej układance.

----------


## dendrytus

> LG jest członkiem z-wave alliance i to bodajże od 2012r. Tu akurat kolega się myli. Fanatyzm technologiczny nie jest wskazany.


Mylę się
http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&u  act=8&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knx.org%2  Fmedia%2Fpress%2F2014%2Fdocs%2FLG-350th-Member%2FLG-350_en.pdf&ei=eJ6iVI3DFsutU8Lug4AD&usg=AFQjCNGZav0  sSZTB_gqsJsQfwcKysGwC1A&bvm=bv.82001339,d.d24

Jeśli LG jest w Z-wave to co oprócz bycia tam zrobili?




> Kodak do końca się zapierał, iż klisza to przyszłość fotografii, a cyfrówki to tylko moda. Każda technologia ma swoje wady i zalety. Kwestia co komu bardziej pasuje.


Kodak, to nie 370 firm i to z wiodących takich jak Gira czy ABB.




> Odniosę się do meritum, obelgi zignoruję gdyż nie wnoszą nic do tematu.


Obelg? Przecież jesteś komunistą, skoro nie rozumiesz czym jest wolny rynek i chcesz ustalać ceny.
Powtórzę to poraz kolejny to KLIENCI USTALAJĄ CENY. Skoro odpowiada im cena za KNX to montują KNX, jak nie mają pieniędzy na KNX, to wybierają coś na co ich stać.
Nie wiedzę najmniejszego powodu do obniżania cen z powodu fibaro. To nie ta sama grupa klientów.
Jakimś cudem firma Loewe  czy Miele nie przejmuje się tym co robi LG i samsung.
Jakimś cudem ani fibaro, ani Nexwell ani pozostałe firmy nie przejmują się posiadaczami telefonów z WP.




> W dziedzinie nowych technologii jest od lat deflacja, więc uważasz iż ceny nie polecą w dół? Uważasz, iż obecne ceny są na tyle atrakcyjne, iż taki KNX czy nawet Fibaro jest stosowany w co drugim domu?


Jakoś w cywilizowanych krajach KNX nie stanowi problemu. A poza tym do potrzeba kupę czasu aby jakikolwiek ID było w co drugim domu.

Chyba nie rozumiesz znaczenia pojęcia DEFLACJA.




> Pierwsze komputery też były drogie i kupowane przez głównie majętnych pasjonatów. To kwestia czasu, gdzie ceny polecą w dół. Konkurencja robi swoje. Widać to nawet po modułach z KNX, gdzie produkty polskiej firmy są tańsze.


Naprawdę są tańsze? Może podać adres firmy, która robi KNX moduły tańsze niż na zachodzie? O ile wiem to jest Jedna firma i jej ceny są zbliżone do cen niemieckich producentów.




> Fibaro też można kupić z 15-20% rabatu, szczególnie na switche i dimmery. To nie są czasy, gdzie technologia była mało dostępna, a poszczególne podzespoły drogie. Mniejsze ceny nie oznaczają wcale strat producentów, odbiją to sobie z nawiązką przy większej sprzedaży.


I co z tego wynika? Myślisz, że ja nie daję rabatów?
Ale ja nie zamotuję więcej niż mogę, a producenci produkuję tyle ile potrzebuje rynek.
Myślisz, że sprzedanie przez producenta 1 szt. za 100 to to samo co 100 szt. za 1?




> http://www.roelbroersma.nl/2009/11/07/building-your-own-gira-homeserver





> - na tym przykładzie, widać ile % to wartość takiego serwera, a ile to reszta. Potrafię jeszcze zrozumieć koszt wytworzenia oprogramowania, to pewna wiedza. Jednak sam sprzęt i samo KNX, jak sam wielokrotnie wspominałeś nie zmienił się od lat. Tak więc, przynajmniej podstawowe moduły powinny kosztować dużo mniej.


Nie jest żadną tajemnicą że elektronika w serwerze Giry HOME server 4 kosztuje około 1300 zł. I mając tę płytkę masz już serwer Giry?
Ta reszta to to samo co reszta w HC2, gdzie elektronika kosztuje może ze 100 zł.
Są ludzie którzy kupują oryginalne serwery nie mają ŻADNYCH problemów z tym, że mogą sobie kupić płytę główna za 1300 zł.
Jakimś cudem Gira się tym kompletnie nie przejmuje i jedyne do czego miała zastrzeżenia to nazwa Gira HOME server do której ma prawa i nakazał jej usunięcie co zresztą autor strony uczynił.
Ani nie obniżyła ceny ani nie spadła sprzedaż.
Problem masz tylko ty, bo szukasz dziury w całym.

Jak będziesz miał kiedykolwiek okazję to uszyj sobie garnitur na miarę, a zrozumiesz o co chodzi z profesjonalnymi instalatorami.




> To że akurat problem ceny Ciebie czy mnie nie dotyczy, nie oznacza iż to samo jest z większością osób, które interesują się tym tematem.


Wielu ludzi nie stać na twoje usługi, więc powinieneś obniżyć ceny, aby ich było stać na twoje usługi.
Przecież pisałem, że jesteś komunistą, co o dziwo potraktowałeś jako obelgę.
Gdyby cena  nie robiła ci różnicy to miałbyś HS4 i nie znałbyś stronki do podróbki.


Powtórzę to po raz kolejny masz szansę zarobić miliony więc je zarób, a nie tracisz czas na publikację swoich teorii, na których ktoś może zarobić

PS.
Na jakimś forum stomatologów też się udzielasz?

----------


## Andrzey_

Uwłacza mi Twój poziom wypowiedzi i nie zamierzam kontynuować dyskusji, klasyfikując ją jako http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trollowanie

----------


## dendrytus

> uwłacza mi twój poziom wypowiedzi i nie zamierzam kontynuować dyskusji, klasyfikując ją jako http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/trollowanie


Może jeszcze usuń konto z tego forum, a wszyscy będziemy zadowoleni, panie komunisto.

----------


## stkop

Urządzeń firmy F nie mam. Warto chyba jednak tutaj odnotować, że firma F ma dalsze kłopoty na rynku szwedzkim. Zakwestionowano tam deklaracje zgodności z dyrektywą bezpieczeństwa CE kolejnych urządzeń i w konsekwencji zakazano ich sprzedaży na terenie Szwecji. Klientom którzy już kupili przyznano prawo do zwrotu tych produktów.

http://www.elsakerhetsverket.se/priv...ljningsforbud/

----------


## El*ontro

> Urządzeń firmy F nie mam. Warto chyba jednak tutaj odnotować, że firma F ma dalsze kłopoty na rynku szwedzkim. Zakwestionowano tam deklaracje zgodności z dyrektywą bezpieczeństwa CE kolejnych urządzeń i w konsekwencji zakazano ich sprzedaży na terenie Szwecji. Klientom którzy już kupili przyznano prawo do zwrotu tych produktów.
> 
> http://www.elsakerhetsverket.se/priv...ljningsforbud/


Smutna wiadomość  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

Tylko należałoby się zastanowić, zapytać czy F o którym piszesz, można ładować do jednego worka z F z Polski. 
Niestety wiadomość w tamtym linku nie wiele daje informacji dla przeciętnej osoby czytającej tutaj (bariera językowa) jeżeli możesz przetłumaczyć byłoby to bardziej wiarygodne.
Pzdr

----------


## Sztywniak

Szwecki urząd zarzucił Fibaro brak opisów na urządzeniach oraz zbyt małe odległości pomiędzy stykami przy urządzeniu 3kW.
No cóż , miniaturyzacja.

----------


## marecki_0luk1

jakby ktoś się zastanawiał nad zakupem FIBARO to polecam lekturę na forum  :smile:  http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?p=53191#53191. 
Jednocześnie przypominam, że dostali nagrodę na CES 2015  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?p=53219#53219

 :big grin: 

Teraz wszyscy userzy do algorytmu administrowania systemem dołączą punkt "sprawdzić pogodę na słońcu"

----------


## stkop

Podobno "Jeden obraz mówi więcej niż tysiąc słów"  :bye: 

Obrazek dostarczył, któryś z użytkowników forum F.

----------


## Sztywniak

powyższe wypowiedzi byłyby wnoszące coś do tematu gdyby przedstawiały pełen kontekst a nie wyciąganie baboli. Ja też jestem w stanie zarzucić każdy system totalnym g... wyciągając jego wady bo każdy system je ma.
Przejście na najnowszy firmware Fibaro w wersji 4.x to dla niektórych droga przez mękę ale jeszcze nikomu na świecie nie udało się tego przeprowadzić bezboleśnie. Fibaro dodało dużo nowych funkcjonalności dla użytkowników, które naprawdę zachęcają i kto tylko może, to aktualizuje sobie centralę.
Apple jak wydaje nową wersję i rozwala Ci się w Iphone duża część rzeczy to co robisz ? podkulasz ogon i liżesz rany. Za support takiej trudnej aktualizacji Fibaro ma u mnie Nobla. Tego nikt nie zarzuci Fibaro, mają zdecydowanie najlepszy znany mi support na świecie. Nie ważne jak kłamiesz przy sprzedaży, ważne jak załatwiasz problemy, a Oni nawet niewyobrażalnie duże problemy rozwiązują gładko. Za to Ich trzeba szanować i proszę o rzetelne wpisy.

----------


## stkop

> powyższe wypowiedzi byłyby wnoszące coś do tematu gdyby przedstawiały pełen kontekst a nie wyciąganie baboli.


W tym najszerszym kontekście to faktycznie całe zamieszanie w okół tej dużej aktualizacji to dzieło grupowe programistów F i ich użytkowników. Jak słusznie zauważył któryś z forumowiczów firma F dała już się dobrze poznać jako producent oprogramowania, które no oględnie mówiąc bywa niedopracowane... Dzieło jest wspólne bo użytkownicy raczej sobie z tego zdają sprawę i przeprowadzenie aktualizacji bezpośrednio po premierze to krzyżówka entuzjazmu, brawury i ryzyka. Biorąc pod uwagę jak wielu się na to zdecydowało to wychodzi mi na to, że użytkownicy F po prostu kochają te emocje i ten sport. Niestety, albo stety takie wydarzenia rzutują na produkty F jako na całość... i chyba dlatego warto na to zwrócić uwagę. To jest po prostu nie poważne jak na urządzenia z branży AUTOMATYKA... chyba jednak ryzyko niebezpiecznych konsekwencji błędów Appla jest mniejsze bo chyba puki co nie sterują one bezpośrednio urządzeniami elektrycznymi takimi jak rolety, bramy, elektrozawory, światło etc...  no i konsekwencji zdrowotnych/finansowych raczej nie ponoszą osoby trzecie [czyt. np. ta Pani z wałkiem  :smile: ]

----------


## Sztywniak

Teraz jest pełen kontekst  :wink:

----------


## eranet

Witam, mam pytanie odnośnie kamer do systemu Fibaro i Satela Integry 64. Czy jeśli nie ma pluginu kamery polecanej np. HIKVISION to nie da sie tego zintegrować i muszą być tylko takie kamery jakie są pluginy?

----------


## Andrzey_

Da się.



Wystarczy aby kamera pozwalała na podgląd JPG i MJPG (dla video).

----------


## eranet

Czyli takie kamerki zadziałają bez problemu?
HikVision DS-2CD2032-I
HikVision DS-2CD2110-I

----------


## Sztywniak

> Czyli takie kamerki zadziałają bez problemu?
> HikVision DS-2CD2032-I
> HikVision DS-2CD2110-I


nie posiadam tych kamer u siebie ale tutaj jest napisane że współpracują :
http://www.fibaro-lodz.pl/sklep/pl/k...2cd2012-i.html
dopytaj koniecznie w jakim zakresie współpracują bo to istotne.

----------


## eranet

uzyskałem informację, że wszystkie Hiki współpracują, ale w mniejszym zakresie 500x...

----------


## Sztywniak

nie ma się co dziwić
gdybyś miał przetwarzać 3 MP kodowane w MJPG to być musiał mieć do tego niezłą maszynę.
Na dodatek nie da się tak dużego strumienia danych przesłać do aplikacji na smartfonie

----------


## Marian_D

> hehe sprawdźcie Paigo.eu Nowy Inteligentny Dom.


Jeśli system jest tak niedopracowany jak strona www, to trzeba się od niego trzymać z daleka.

Nie mówiąc już o tym, że firma która w tak żenujący sposób spamuje fora internetowe na pewno do profesjonalnych nie należy.

----------

